# Most underrated bags you love?



## elmel

Inspired by the thread about which bags you hate that everyone loves, let's do the opposite. What do you think are the most overlooked bags that you absolutely love????


----------



## itsgood2beme

I think Kate Spade, although her stuff has become so trendy now.  I really like her style, but now I pretty much just use my LV purses, although I also llike to use on occassion my Gucci and Burberry purses as well.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i think my lv cerises speedy. many people love it but many people hate it because it looks childish


----------



## farah01

Grocery bags...lol.  They really get the job done!


----------



## maggiesze1

farah01 said:


> Grocery bags...lol. They really get the job done!


----------



## DiamondGirl1

My vote has to go to Tano Bags.  Underrated, well priced, fabulous quality, great styles.


----------



## notblushing

I'll say Gryson.
Seriously, it is _soooo_ much easier to come up with over rated, over priced bags.


----------



## vanojr9

I think there are some really nice kate spade bags out there that are underrated.  Since they go on sale so frequently, you can really get some deals.

I also think the Sak bags are underrated, they are so functional and cheap.  I know the crochet look isn't for everyone, but the line has some fabulous and diverse options now that aren't just crochet.  Even their leather bags are good quality for the price.  Plus you can almost always find the Sak bags on sale for $30 or less, I think they're a good buy for a casual bag.


----------



## merika

My poor Dooneys.  Stand up to all this awful Connecticut weather with nary a stain.


----------



## alouette

IMO, underrated would have to be Botkier and BR.  They have great quality leather and classic styles.


----------



## BagLuver

Cole Haan, Kate Spade, and Dooney AWL.


----------



## jayjay77

I love some of the Anya Hindmarch bags.  I don't think she's underrated not just well know in the US


----------



## compulsivepurse

Lambertson Truex.  They make great bags but I think they don't have a following as much as other designer bags because they are made in the U.S., not Italy or France.


----------



## nerdbox01

i agree - cole haan


----------



## whistlerchic

Nap sacks!  There is nothing more comfortable for lugging huge textbooks and binders (univ. days) and nothing easier for keeping hands-free to help kids in and out of the SUV.  So much better for your back, spinal alignment etc.  

That said, they're not chic, and I'm not carrying one right now.. but I still love my swiss army one.


----------



## kore

Belen Echandia. The bags are all handmade and gorgeous. The designs aren't super trendy, and they don't seem to get much respect on here.

I'm getting my first one for Christmas  Can't wait!


----------



## Eugin

I like some Kate Spade bags/wallets too. I also have some bags from Lands End I use especially in the summer that I love.


----------



## Alexenjie

I would say Coach - I like plain leather classic bags . I also love vintage Coach bags - they are classic and timeless and the quality of the bags makes them look good (with care) forever. Peggy


----------



## NumbuhZero

I love messenger bags. They have all those neat pockets, and while you can't really take them to the mall they're fun for the beach and sleep overs.
 Way better than totes.


----------



## lara0112

Hi there
I will have to agree on Anya Hindmarch - but then I used to live in UK for long time, and obviously she is huge there. I am not into the whole pic on a bag thing but I have a snakeskin bag that honestly is just perfect.

have any of you heard of Piatonna - a new British label, only really few places sell their bags - quite funky with a Maltese Cross as a trademark? I also love these for something really new.

Regards


----------



## pseub

Cole Haan, definitely.  They're some of the best-made bags for the price point.


----------



## JAP4life

absolutely agree on the cole haan...the leather and quality are amazing...


----------



## boxermom

I had no idea so many would say *Cole Haan*--I agree completely. Just finished a book on handbags, and in it someone in the business said what a good quality bag they make.


----------



## bellaandtyson

come on! loop nyc!! they're plastic and fun. they dont' try to be something that they're not! i always get the most compliments when i carry one!! 
shoplooponline.com


----------



## bellaandtyson

WAIT!  i just looked at looponline and the selection is pretty lame.  you'll have to wait to see what they cook up next season...


----------



## Miss Sooky

kore said:


> Belen Echandia. The bags are all handmade and gorgeous. The designs aren't super trendy, and they don't seem to get much respect on here.
> 
> I'm getting my first one for Christmas  Can't wait!




Oh, they do from this little corner of London . . . .

You are getting it for Christmas? The apple green 'indulge me'? Go Kore! I want to see as soon as you get it . . . Sorry, forgot my manners in my excitement - please may I be one of the first to whom you display your new bag . . .?!


----------



## Miss Sooky

lara0112 said:


> Hi there
> I will have to agree on Anya Hindmarch - but then I used to live in UK for long time, and obviously she is huge there. I am not into the whole pic on a bag thing but I have a snakeskin bag that honestly is just perfect.


Me three!


----------



## Lola

Barneys label bags are great!  And they are not that expensive. They have nice leather.


----------



## WCLC

compulsivepurse said:


> Lambertson Truex.  They make great bags but I think they don't have a following as much as other designer bags because they are made in the U.S., not Italy or France.


I have some Lambertson Truex bags and they were made in Italy. They are understated and made with great quality IMO.


----------



## SuLi

I agree with a few posters about Kate Spade - I know that she has been trendy for a while, and people don't really consider her line "designer", but I find that some of the pieces are very unique with a great retro feel to them.  I love purchasing the more interesting bags every season and love the summer straw/wicker lines.

Another brand, more expensive, that I think is underrated is Tod's.  I know that a few people on the forum LOVE them, but not much discussion in general.  Great quality bags, and classic styling.


----------



## Sternchen

I freaking love this handbag and wish i had one of my own:


----------



## boxermom

^^^^can't see your picture


----------



## Sternchen

Attached the picture to this comment


----------



## mozzarella

I think all Balenciaga bag other than those laryats with distressed leather are underrated. They have amazing structured totes this season which i guarantee are NOT going to be a sell-out. :s


----------



## Mrs. Lake

Bonnie Cashin for Coach.  Visit The Bonnie Cashin Foundation to view examples.


----------



## Jillian Dollars

This is a great thread!

ITA with those who have mentioned Cole Haan and Kate Spade.

My vote for most underrated goes to Betsey Johnson.  I seriously love her bags.  So unique, so durable, and I get SO many compliments on them.  Her style is very me but I know that for most, her pieces are "love 'em or leave 'em."  Me, I love 'em.

BCBG and Lucky brand also make a few nice bags though I don't have quite the widespread love for their lines as I do the others I have mentioned.  But every now and then you do find a gem.


----------



## Judy Bown

Mrs. Lake said:


> Bonnie Cashin for Coach.  Visit The Bonnie Cashin Foundation to view examples.



Mrs Lake, thank you for bringing this site to my attention...
When I designed for Coach in New York they were always raiding their Bonnie Cashin archive for inspiration. And still continue to do so.

It is amazing how modern her designs were, totally wearable, so chic. 
I think she epitomises that 'puritan' American design spirit.
Clean. Uncomplicated. Good!

I had no idea this site existed... you've made my day!


----------



## Judy Bown

lara0112 said:


> Hi there
> 
> have any of you heard of Piatonna - a new British label, only really few places sell their bags - quite funky with a Maltese Cross as a trademark? I also love these for something really new.
> 
> Regards



Yes, I was introduced to the couple behind this label at a leather trade fair. What lovely people. They have recently moved to Italy to be closer to their manufacturer... there's dedication for you!
Do you know anywhere online you can see their collection?


----------



## pidgeon92

I bought a fabulous bag when I was in the Barcelona airport in October. It is called "little sushi" from George Gina & Lucy. This brand is not available in the US, according to their website: George Gina & Lucy ::: Flash Detection. The attached picture was captured from their website.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Coach Diaper bag!  not as a diaper bag!

Lots of pockets dividers cool zipper etc.


----------



## kimd128

I vote for my newest discovery of Hayden-Harnett bags! 

They are FABULOUS! I just bought their Havana Hobo in "chalk" and the leather is so soft and smooshy and the detail and quality is great. I'm sad I didn't discover them sooner. They really have some great designs and colors. Right now is their winter sale (free shipping too) so I'm contemplating getting the Mercer clutch or the Lorca bag or the Mercer satchel. haha.. a sense a new addiction starting.  

Hayden-Harnett Handbags & Accessories


----------



## bernz84

Bags that I don't have:
Dooney AWL (seen these IRL; they're great!)
Balenciaga (IMHO; I've only seen one bag ONCE in my area, and the bag was *amazing*).

Bags that I have:
My non-designer bags that have tolerated my abuse over the years (I don't have the names on me, but I know one's a liz claiborne)
My dooney tulip tote (not IRL but underrated here; have had it for a month and used it almost everyday....still looks great!)


----------



## bABy Steffy

Nine West Purses.  IMO the best looking cheap bag one can buy.  Totally underrated!


----------



## Sarsi

My Kate Spade Dot Noel Tote.


----------



## beautifulday32

1) Orla Kiely's stem and car print bags (I'll pull them out a year from now, and they will seem fresh and fun all over again.)

2) vintage coach!  I can't say enough about it.  No signature print, no lining, and made in the U.S.  I still have my first coach bag--doctor's satchel from 16 years ago (OMG!) in british tan, and I wore it out today.  Love that little hangtag  

3) vintage dooney cabriolet messenger bag.  
I also have a vintage dooney hobo (not cabrio and not awl) that gets compliments all the time, and when I tell people it's D&B, they can't believe it.

I do love today's bags, like my Betty hobo, but will I still love them 16 years from now??!!


----------



## Jadore

Cole Haan & COACH =]


----------



## SuzyZ

My favorite bag is by Francesco Biasia, who in my opinion is totally underrated.


----------



## urbanwrunlmtd

When I first joined I raved about Shalons colorful inexpensive hobos and I am still a die hard fan. I just got their Italian made 360* bag and I am in love. I spent almost 2G's but oh well. I was also looking at Forzieri site and I love the Buti bags with the the apple shaped leather accessory. Really cute


----------



## kate79

Michael by Michael Kors

Such cute, quality bags for really reasonable prices.


----------



## tabbyco

compulsivepurse said:


> Lambertson Truex. They make great bags but I think they don't have a following as much as other designer bags because they are made in the U.S., not Italy or France.


 
Right on!!! The leather on these bags is TDF!! Love Lambertson Truex. Way under-rated. Probably b/c they don't pander to the 20ish celeb ush: .


----------



## ranskimmie

seahorseinstripes said:


> i think my lv cerises speedy. many people love it but many people hate it because it looks childish


 

Yep  I agree


----------



## amy1979

Everywhere I go in my small city, I see some Coach bag or other on the arm of every college student, high schooler, and professional woman...so of course I try to stay away from that brand... BUT their leather tote is indestructible!


----------



## TammySue

Have to agree about Coach.  I have two of the large duffel sacs (in British Tan and Black) and they look as good now as they did several years ago.


----------



## Miss Sooky

SuzyZ said:


> My favorite bag is by Francesco Biasia, who in my opinion is totally underrated.


Ditto, ditto,ditto - had never taken any notice at all until I was killing time in a bag shop and felt some Basia bags, having admired them from afar for a while - just delicious - deserves much more exposure and


----------



## shopping junkie

I have a Perlina brief bag that I have been using for work for close to 5 years. I always have it stuffed. It's beautiful soft leather and it still looks/feels great. Definately underrated in my book. The only problem is that I can't justify getting an expensive new one!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

My Longchamp tote is very durable and light.


----------



## mahbag!

Marni, IMO.

Many of their bags are _too_ whimsical for my taste, but every so often the label surprises me with a gorgeous classic.  And, of course, they are well-made.


----------



## missling

Cole Haan is way underrated. The leather they use is superior to most bags that cost 10x's more.


----------



## Pursegrrl

The LL Bean sailor tote bag.

BCBG bags.  I've had 3-4 over the years and they are extremely well made and stylish for the price (most well under $500).


----------



## Compass Rose

Cole Haan and Francesco Biasia.  Great bags and very reasonably priced.  Both being $300 bags in $800 bodies.....


----------



## me_love_purse

tabbyco said:


> Right on!!! The leather on these bags is TDF!! Love Lambertson Truex. Way under-rated. Probably b/c they don't pander to the 20ish celeb ush: .


 
i agree.... i love lambertson truex bags....  i dont own any... just drooling.  someday, i will own one


----------



## lovelygarments

pidgeon92 said:


> I bought a fabulous bag when I was in the Barcelona airport in October. It is called "little sushi" from George Gina & Lucy. This brand is not available in the US, according to their website: George Gina & Lucy ::: Flash Detection. The attached picture was captured from their website.


 
I love their bags too. LVR sells them - here is the link for anyone who would like to take a look at a website who carries them: luisaviaroma.com ::: shopping online


----------



## thithi

Kors, Botkier, and Cole Haan....


----------



## maxaluna50

Cole-Haan, Gryson, Kieselstein-Cord, Coach, Lalique


----------



## Tokidoki Lover

I would have to say YAKPAK bags. They are pretty obscure but they are from NYC. They are very urban and inexpensive.


----------



## Lisasbags

I think Kooba are great also love some Betsey Johnson bags


----------



## pursesgalore

I like Kenneth Cole bags. I own 2 and I always get compliments when I carry them.  I swear he must of had some female input, because the interior pockets are plentiful and make sense as far as useage.  I just checked out the Belen Echandia bags, I like the Hold Me and the Give Me Something Unusal bags.  Might need to and to my collection.......


----------



## PradaDiva

Lamarthe and Perlina.


----------



## gemski107

I have an All Saints London leather bag from a few yeras ago, it has a vintage, distressed leather look, and in studs it says 'Jesus Loves You', i cant remember the exact price, but i know it was under £100. 

Everyone has the All Saints belts saying 'Jesus Loves You' round them, but nobody seems to have the bag as there werent many made. I love it that everyone compliments it and everybody wants it!

p.s, dont think All Saints is known outside the UK, so sorry if most of you dont know what the hell i'm talking about!


----------



## bagdemon

SuzyZ said:


> My favorite bag is by Francesco Biasia, who in my opinion is totally underrated.



I completely agree.  I have 2 FBs and am dying for more.  The leather and construction are fabulous.


----------



## vegfashiongirl

I am all about Guess purses. Most of them are vegan and they are so darn cute.


----------



## MayDay

The Hardcore Dior line of bags weren't popular at all (maybe the bags look too sporty)...I really like this line.


----------



## TheImportersWife

Jennifer Scott Lucca bag:









They stopped designing handbags and went into the furniture business. I don't know if their handbags weren't selling or they just wanted to go in different direction, but I loved their bags.  They used beautiful leathers and had some very different colors at the time (lots of pearlized leathers).

Although I don't own any, I like a lot of the Dooney & Bourke bags. They get a bad rap, but I like a lot their styles/designs. Some of them are very classy looking.


----------



## KatsBags

vegfashiongirl said:


> I am all about Guess purses. Most of them are vegan and they are so darn cute.


 

I bought a really cute Guess bag before the holidays. I didn't realize that they were vegan.


----------



## vegfashiongirl

Katsbags, not all Guess purses a vegan, but a good portion of them are. They use canvas and ecological leather for most of their purses. Yet with the fabulous designs and high quality production, one would never guess that they were getting a vegan bag.


----------



## Sabine

tods, maybe it's to classic for a huge fan club


----------



## maxter

WCLC said:


> I have some Lambertson Truex bags and they were made in Italy. They are understated and made with great quality IMO.



I agree, *Lambertson Truex* has fabulous bags.  They are truly designed with use in mind.  The quality is better than some high end designers.  I have 2 and they are workhorse bags!!


----------



## jen512

Pinko Bags!! They are so adorable (range from $60 to $250)! But, I have only been able to find them in Italy. Although, recently, I located their website Pinko - Choose your language


----------



## TravelBug

Although I don't own any but I've always thought the Banana Republic bags are made of great quality leather, stylish yet timeless, and if you get them on sale that's even better!


----------



## Vista

Classic Coach Station Bags - I have a Red and Black one.

Also Botkier and Tods for sure.


----------



## amanda

i have a small montauk tote bag from jcrew that i got on sale for $15.  it's cream-colored canvas with blue straps and a bright yellow interior.  it's SO easy to find stuff in it, it holds everything you need easily, it has a great, structured bottom, and even though it's light colored, for some reason, it WILL NOT stain.  i carry it to work because i know i can stuff it in a locker and not worry about whether or not someone will spill something in the locker above it, shove something in there with it, etc.  it's also just the right size to throw a notebook in and carry to class on a light day.

i probably use it more than any of my $1000+ bags, lol.


----------



## Ozzysmom

SuLi said:


> I agree with a few posters about Kate Spade - I know that she has been trendy for a while, and people don't really consider her line "designer", but I find that some of the pieces are very unique with a great retro feel to them.  I love purchasing the more interesting bags every season and love the summer straw/wicker lines.
> 
> Another brand, more expensive, that I think is underrated is Tod's.  I know that a few people on the forum LOVE them, but not much discussion in general.  Great quality bags, and classic styling.



I agree wholeheartedly.  I love so many different styles of Tods.  Why is there no subforum dedicated to them...?


----------



## Coachlover123

I don't know if it is considered underrated..but I love Dooney and Bourke. Some people have said they look like teeny bopper bags...but i still love them


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Not sure if this is popular or not but I LOVE   my LV Cabas Mezzo!!!!


----------



## Laria

I think LeSportsac bags, not the Tokidoki line.  But their regular line has some really nice chroma shine bags.  They are very useful and light.


----------



## Jillian Dollars

Lisasbags said:


> I think Kooba are great also love some Betsey Johnson bags



Yay!  Finally found another Betsey Johnson fan! 

I worship the ground she sashays on.


----------



## Amina

longchamp.  Beautiful and fabulous leather.

Also, the balanciaga aviator that has been so mercilessly mocked on this forum.  Everyone who sees mine in person thinks it's such a cool, edgy bag. Plus it is extremely practical.

Finally, Gerard Darel.  I love my Charlotte 24.  It looks amazing and hangs so elegantly on my arm.  I feel like an ooh la la lady carrying this bag, even in a big down coat!


----------



## NWpurselover

I agree about Longchamp- classic bags and incredibly light leather.


----------



## log47

I must say that I agree with Cole Haan, I've had one for several years and it's wonderful.


----------



## CobaltBlu

NWpurselover said:


> I agree about Longchamp- classic bags and incredibly light leather.


 
I agree as well. They are coming out with a smaller speedy style in fabric this spring, and the SA said that once they have that pattern, they will probably do leather as well. 

Very nice bags, and great sales, too!


----------



## bluxcape

tods are nice, not to pricey.. yeah, Cole Haan seems pretty good as well...


----------



## GerGirl

pidgeon92 said:


> I bought a fabulous bag when I was in the Barcelona airport in October. It is called "little sushi" from George Gina & Lucy. This brand is not available in the US, according to their website: George Gina & Lucy ::: Flash Detection. The attached picture was captured from their website.



 George Gina & Lucy is great! I'm so in love w/ those bags, they are perfect for university.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

-


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My Devi Kroell python classic hobo bags in bronze and silver.


----------



## osmenna

Kenneth Cole I have three of them and everytime I carry one of them I get compliments.


----------



## gr8heart

What about the I. Fiore bags? I think they are so pretty! But I cannot make them work!  I have returned 3 of her gorgeous bags because I felt they were too loud or busy.  I'm not sure if they are underrated, actually...


----------



## punkrocklove

Burberry Manor. I love it, but it hasn't seem to catch on like all other other big wigs!


----------



## Graciella

It has to be the McQueen Novak for me, I have two, I love 'em, but most people hate them!


----------



## lara0112

I would love the Novak bag...

I also like the Michael by Michael kors range - I just got my first bag from that range (Astor satchel) it is HUGE and really good quality.


----------



## apa629

loopnyc bags.. loove all their designs 
they say, its only for teens but i still love them to death


----------



## ktrkate

Kenneth Cole, Cole Haan, Kate Spade, & Elliott Lucca...all fantastic


----------



## sweetee

I love Tanner Krolle.. they don't sell that well in US


----------



## Stephid

Like everyone else has said, I also think Cole Haan is underrated. I only have one bag that I bought probably a year and a half ago and it's still great! 

Another underrated one is Lacoste. they're mostly known for shoes and stuff but they have some really nice bags I think. Last year, I started getting into them and am a big fan now. 



lara0112 said:


> I also like the Michael by Michael kors range - I just got my first bag from that range (Astor satchel) it is HUGE and really good quality.


 
I couldn't agree more. I love Michael Kors and I rarely see anyone with an MK bag. I actually have 2 bags and one of them is my fave bag. It's so huge and I can fit practically my whole life in it. lol.


----------



## Couture_Girl

dooney


----------



## courtneymitchell

Kate Spade. She makes quality, timeless leather pieces.  Cole Haan, Longchamp, Burberry, Coach, Banana Republic and my Dooney Cabrioleather doctor bag.


----------



## Miss Sooky

punkrocklove said:


> Burberry Manor. I love it, but it hasn't seem to catch on like all other other big wigs!


 
Really interesting you say that because I had a sense that this was huge in London just from the number I'd seen then a friend who works for Burberry told me the Manor bag (and accompanying Kate Moss campaign) is solely responsible for a phenomenal increase in company sales. So when it came to designing for the Spring/Summer collection, the main message from the top was 'whatever you do, adapt/update the Manor, but keep it out there'!


----------



## purse-boy

I like a lot of the nine west bags because my wife likes them and they are inexpensive.  I like to surprise her with a new purse on a regular basis.  I have to save the designer ones for special occasions.


----------



## ETenebris

Hogan bags.  The leather is fabulous, the old Scout styles are really cute, and they do not cost a fortune!


----------



## pquiles

Goldenbleu:  Leather is soft, well constructed bag (Love the suede lining and hardware)
Botkier:  Leathers are soft and at the same time sturdy (I own 2 botkiers and I love them...lots of compliments).
Also, Longchamp, Celine, BCBG, Hogan and Tods.


----------



## kiki1234567

Pquiles, I agree on Goldenbleu.  Do you know where to get their new spring line? There are some cute ones on the Goldenbleu site, but i don't see them on the sites that sell their line.


----------



## Kimmi

I have a Hayden Harnett Nico bag, a big soft huge hobo, that I LOVE.  It is comfortable,light, holds a ton and is really low key.  The bag is well made, the stitches are even, nice details and the leather is gorgeous!


----------



## pquiles

kiki1234567 said:


> Pquiles, I agree on Goldenbleu. Do you know where to get their new spring line? There are some cute ones on the Goldenbleu site, but i don't see them on the sites that sell their line.


 
I know that revolve clothing and shopbob.com sells them.  In fact revolve had a great sale during the holidays.  I only have 1 goldenbleu.  The fringe bag.  I bought it from NM.com about 2 yrs ago at a great price.


----------



## brandho

There is a french brand called Lollipop- they have a store in Palm Beach and I think in NYC- very cute trendy french bags that are very inexpensive. I had a great B&D looking bag in a nylon -way before Be&D even showed up...and this year I got a cute canvas bag with leather crows on it with a braided handle. It's a great way to buy trendy without spending a lot.


----------



## Lisasbags

I'll go with Kooba.
I don't have one now, but in the past I had a kooba that had the softess leather and interior.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hmmm, I would say Kate Spade (don't carry them much though, but I used a black diaper bag, minus the changing pad haha as my college bookbag), and Isabella Fiore who sometimes has very cute bags!  I'm using a Corinna (I believe) hobo style bag for grad school books, etc., and it's bottomless, functional and cool at the same time 

-Minal
-Minal


----------



## fendifashion

I bought a Kathy Van Zeeland Rodeo bag.  Chocolate color with animal print on the shoulder strap - goldtone hardware.  I just LOVE that bag.....


----------



## chodessa

I love love love my Koobas! My husband usually pays for my high end bags and gets mad when I come home with a Kooba on my own! But I love them, the way they are made and I get so many compliments on them wherever I go- it eats him up cuz the bags he pays for end up sitting in the closet collecting dust on their dustbags! ; )


----------



## KoobaLover

I absolutely love my Isabella Fiore Dream Weaver.  Ultra soft lamb leather, simple elegant woven patterns, and lots of tassels!  

Ooh.  Think I'll have to carry that tomorrow...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so in love with the new bags from Banana Republic.  Since the new designer from Coach has joined their team, the bags have really stepped up.  The leather is soft & buttery.


----------



## Tanja

Bally bags are really nice and amazing quality, they aren't really well known here may be they're bigger in Eutope than in the US.


----------



## annanas

Amina said:


> Also, the balanciaga aviator that has been so mercilessly mocked on this forum.  Everyone who sees mine in person thinks it's such a cool, edgy bag. Plus it is extremely practical.




ohhh even guys compliment me on mine!  but i find it awkward to carry so don't wear it as often as i'd like to.

another one is the celine boogie, i very rarely see them around but i really love both of mine.  i should wear them more really.


----------



## Sofibella

I would say underrated brands are Lambertson Truex, Oroton, and Cole Haan. I have never been disappointed in anything I have owned by them.


----------



## chavi

I've gotten some very nice bags from shoe designers - Ferragamo, Pliner, and as already mentioned Cole Haan.  I moved away from Coach for awhile but recently bought a couple of all leathers that I'm very impressed with too.


----------



## sarajane

Gryson for the fab Skye; Longchamp for French chic at affordable prices; Orla Kiely for her quirky Irish style - my red stem bag comes out every summer and was only £80; Francesco Biasia for great style at low prices; Via Repubblica (they supply Russell & Bromley etc) for super soft Italian leather at bargain prices.


----------



## Miss Sooky

Tanja said:


> Bally bags are really nice and amazing quality, they aren't really well known here may be they're bigger in Eutope than in the US.


 
Huge in the UK, not my favourite for bags but like their shoes.


----------



## misslola

Treesje bags.   Very chic, light, easy to carry!  And unusual.


----------



## ihearttodsbags

dooney and burke is virtually unknown here in malaysia! and even in the UK. if it wasnt for blogs and magazines i'd still be clueless! 
i think the best underrated label would be Bagteria, they're gorgeous! go check them out Bagteria (i want their big hobo)
and the mulberry emmy is not that popular too but its gorgeous! (i want one)


----------



## pursehappygal

My Liz Claiborne bag that acts as my workhorse bag is a brave survivor, considering what I put it through.
There is a leather company in Canada called Danier, and I have had some nice bags from there.


----------



## Vintage Leather

It's an Eagle Creek messenger bag.  I can pack the world in it, it fits easily against my body, and it endures everything I throw at it.


----------



## ruusu

Retro 70's fabric bags with the huge flower prints.


----------



## Irissy

Cole Hann


----------



## totebags2000

I agree that Tano bags are underated.  I have a three year old orange hobo that is very comfortable, roomy and never fails to get compliments.  It's become my favorite even though I have Hermes, Chanel, Gucci, LV, Prada etc.


----------



## riffraff

I love looking at this web site.  Some gorge bags here, will eventually get around to ordering a Suzy Smith.

https://www.fashioninstore.com/index.php


----------



## Vicky2007

Pinko sequinn Tote bag.


----------



## Shady Lane

I don't know if they've been mentioned, but I think Begeren bags are adorable. I just ordered one today


----------



## Dahlia

Barneys label bags are great!


----------



## llson

Tods and Hogan, classy, simplicity, well made, and the leather is great.  Timeless bags.


----------



## llson

llson said:


> Tods and Hogan, classy, simplicity, well made, and the leather is great. Timeless bags.


 
Add to that list - Salvatore Ferragamo--great bags!!


----------



## shoegal

My new love - Lanvin bags.


----------



## Grace123

Dooney's, Coach, Hobo International, and whatever happened to Aigner?? Remember their classic Oxblood bags?


----------



## totebags2000

Suarez in NYC for great styles and the most devine leathers.  Unfortunately they do not have a web site but if you are in Manhattan go the southwest corner of 57th St and Park Ave.  Definitely worth the trip, especially for the 2x a year sales.


----------



## ViciousBliss

DOONEY for sure! 

wilsons leather is cheaper but good GOD some of their bags are cute! buttery leather is lovely!

Tod's as well, simplicity and quality! they're pricey tho...

coach could get a lil more love but that's just cuz i'm a diehard coach fan!


----------



## fashionista7

llson said:


> Add to that list - Salvatore Ferragamo--great bags!!


 
Amen to Ferragamo! I love their subtle, no-logo leather bags- they are very ladylike and classy and most of their styles could be worn forever.


----------



## abitobling

bABy Steffy said:


> Nine West Purses.  IMO the best looking cheap bag one can buy.  Totally underrated!



i agree. i have one that gets compliments all the time and you don't have to worry about them getting beat up.


----------



## temo

Cole Haan. Also, Danier has great leather!


----------



## surlygirl

> Barneys label bags are great!


 
ITA! I have a few bags from the Barneys line and get tons of compliments and inquiries every time I carry one of them. And, my latest Barneys tote was on the Today show in a segment about women carrying bags with their entire lives inside! The contents were exactly the same of what I carry in my bag. :shame:


----------



## tettetsf

Biasia, Kooba, Botkier, Desmo, and Banana Republic - affordable and very well made, good quality leather too.


----------



## MonicaM

My 2 personal faves that I own are #1- My Flat in London pink wool scottie tote and #2- Bebe white satchel with silver trim. I think they are the ones I carry the most often.


----------



## krazylisa

I would have to say Brighton I just LOVE mine.  They have many diffrent syles, the leather is wonderful, and they are a good price.


----------



## ltbag

On the expensive end, I have a Lambertson Truex red python tote that I love.  Great quality and style, but you don't hear much about the brand.

I would agree with everyone about Ferragamo bags.  Love the quality of the leather and the classic style.

On the less expensive end, I agree with everyone that Hobo international is good quality for the money.


----------



## pursehappygal

temo said:


> Cole Haan. Also, Danier has great leather!



I like Danier bags too! I have a cherry red doctor's bag from them and it's still a favourite.


----------



## lv_obsessed

MJ classics like the venetia are so underrated, if anything deserves to be an IT bag, they do. The MJ collection soft calf styles are so beautiful, and the craftsmanship is second to none - the quality and durability of these bags beats any other brand I've ever owned - inlcluding LV and Chloe - hands down.


----------



## scholastican

CELINE, hands down(although I'm not too crazy about their canvas line). I love their soft tumbled leather and the understated luxury the brand projects.


----------



## melvel

Underrated:  The Sak.  I have a few, and they're all mighty durable.  My oldest Sak bag I got five years ago and it's still very functional and stylish.  They're very cheap too.  Elliot Lucca (the slightly pricier line) is also a good brand.

Lucky Brand is very underrated as well.  I have this cute brown suede bag that I got on eBay for a steal, and it's so durable!  I've been wanting to get one of their patchwork bags for ages, but some other bag always diverts my attention just when I'm about to buy the patchwork.  Maybe I'll finally get one this year.

My first "designer" bag was a Kate Spade, and that bag is still with me (though I hardly use it).  But I do agree that her bags are really underrated...they're chic and fashionable.

Oh, and even though I don't have one of their bags, I'll love the classic lines of a lot of Ferragamo bags.


----------



## purseinsanity

Cole Haan, Vintage Coach and my new find, Hayden Harnett!


----------



## chri5chang

I'm another vote for Botkiers.  Before my friend, I had never heard of them, but I think they are fantastic!  

Also, the LV epi leather series...I think with LV, people are so caught up with the monogram and the damier that they don't appreciate the other stuff they do.


----------



## sitias

I would have to say Michael Kors...I just got one of his bags for my birthday, and I love it! Great quality, and it's nice to have some different in a sea of LV's and C's...     (...don't get me wrong though. I love Coach and I'm lusting after Louis Vuitton big time...)


----------



## Nyria

Matt & Nat - their bags are made of vegan 'leather'.  Not that I am vegan but it's nice to know nothing died for my bag - and it's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soft!


----------



## chri5chang

Nyria said:


> Matt & Nat - their bags are made of vegan 'leather'. Not that I am vegan but it's nice to know nothing died for my bag - and it's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soft!


 
That's interesting!  I never knew that.

Is it synthetic then, or do they wait until the cow dies for the leather?


----------



## evilarchitect

I think be & d is a really quality, well-designed brand.  too bad i never hear about them anywhere!!


----------



## kcf68

I love to buy unique handbag that are classic and some are high end and some are low end.  I find many beautiful Italian made handbags that are just as good as LV or Gucci yet the bag is unique.  It drives me crazy to see all the same bags from say Coach or Gucci.  Be unique and create your own style.  I just bought a Balenciagia bag though.


----------



## kaka

LONGCHAMP le pliage bags -   so useful, looks great and is quite funky and classic at the same time!  I never travel without my longchamp le pliage bags i just wash them when it gets dirty and theyre good as new.  Its also great to keep expensive designer bags inside when it rains and useful in the airport, before i put my expensive designer bags for xray i first put it inside my longchamp bags, the longchamp gets dirty while my expensive bag gets preserved  Love the diff colors too !


----------



## ladysalesrep195

I think Tano bags are underrated. Their variety of new styles each season is fantastic and if you want ~color~ in your bag, they beat everyone hands down.

Besides, the price is right so you can buy several.


----------



## Nyria

chri5chang said:


> That's interesting! I never knew that.
> 
> Is it synthetic then, or do they wait until the cow dies for the leather?


 
LOL - it's synthetic.  The first time I felt one of their bags I couldn't get the softness out of my mind - it was like buttah!  So I went to their website and found out it wasn't even leather!!  Wowza!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Prada =)


----------



## mayajuliana

agree, agree, agree....kate spade, cole haan, and biasia...the quality is there for the price...


----------



## Miri

Mulberry is underrated in the United States - they have been pulling it out of the department stores because it isn't selling well at full retail.  But just last night I carried out a green tooled bayswater and one of my male friends kept complimenting it several times and even wanted to examine it up close!  And this is the type of guy who normally doesn't care at all about fashion, though he does appreciate something well-crafted.


----------



## MassLaw15

I would definitely agree w/ the classic all leather, plain Coaches & also Cole Haan does make nice bags. Also Cynthia Rowley & Mat & Nat (I think from Canada) makes some pretty cute, functional items!


----------



## stinam

I really have grown to love Celine bags, but I don't really see anyone carrying them around.  I love how understated and polished they look on.

I agree that Mulberry is also underrated, and it seems that some of the stores that carry them in NYC are carrying fewer styles.


----------



## chri5chang

Nyria said:


> LOL - it's synthetic.  The first time I felt one of their bags I couldn't get the softness out of my mind - it was like buttah!  So I went to their website and found out it wasn't even leather!!  Wowza!



That's pretty neat!  I'll have to check those out, because I have yet to be impressed by any synthetic leathers.  I hope M&N change that for me!


----------



## sndc99

I love my Kate Spade's even though most people write her off.  I still love my Coach and my Cole Haan.


----------



## atlbaggirl

Alexander McQueen - the Novak
Leulla Bartley


----------



## mombug

Longchamps bags are so beautiful, but I think they are overlooked because they tend to be a bit conservative.  I have a couple and find the leather to be feather light, but quite durable.  I tend to pull mine out when it  rains, I swear they are indestructible.  Maxx New York bags are nice too!!  I have way too many bags, but never enough . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## jadejett

My favourites underrated designers:

Gadino
Treesje
and Belen Echandia!  

I also love Ignes for their beautiful quality.  
If you like Hermes but can't afford, this might be the line for you.
They also have a personalized engraving service which is extraordinary.
Highly recommend!


----------



## guest

jadejett said:


> My favourites underrated designers:
> 
> Gadino
> Treesje
> and Belen Echandia!
> 
> I also love Ignes for their beautiful quality.
> If you like Hermes but can't afford, this might be the line for you.
> They also have a personalized engraving service which is extraordinary.
> Highly recommend!


 
Couldnt agree with you more, I got a Gadino bag in France last year and totally love it!


----------



## MissNovember

I don't know about an overall brand or designer that's underrated....but this Giorgio Brato bag I purchased a few months back is absolutely gorgeous!  

I've had people ask me what designer the bag is and when I say 'Giorgio Brato' they just get this wtf look on their faces.


----------



## Joydaly

I love your Giorgio Brato bag


----------



## ReRe

Begeren, Mulberry, Cynthia Rowley,


----------



## Janinevs

jadejett said:


> My favourites underrated designers:
> 
> Gadino
> Treesje
> and Belen Echandia!
> 
> I also love Ignes for their beautiful quality.
> If you like Hermes but can't afford, this might be the line for you.
> They also have a personalized engraving service which is extraordinary.
> Highly recommend!


 
Just checked out the Ignes bags, gorgeous. Now to figure out if they ship to the US.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Via Spiga bags.  
Not only are they of awsome quality and design, but they are very stylish and they smell delish!
ummmmmmmmm.  Yummy leather.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

Banana Republic, Botkier, Longchamp, Furla, Gryson, Ferragamo. These are all brands have bags that are understated with great quality for the money.


----------



## missmustard

Definitely Cole Haan, for a brand name. And some of the stuff at Target is great for everyday knockaround use!


----------



## welovelouie

i have an old navy.. it's really cute tho.. trust me


----------



## panopticon

Henry Beguelin, Wek1933 (they should charge a lot more for Wek1933 bags considering the quality).


----------



## fabgrabs

I agree with Be&D, and non-crochet The Sak...I've been carrying this Sak almost every day in the past couple of weeks! Sooo smooshy, and the red lining is pretty, too!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I agree with ZoeyZoo - and say Furla.

They have fantastic bags and really good quality materials but are not the price would have had expected them to be.


----------



## cgsprings

For me, it's Anna Corinna - I have 3 of them and it's a love affair!!!


----------



## Graciella

Alexander McQueen Novak - I've never seen one in the street. I have two, but none of my friends or family like them. I guess this bag just isn't that popular. I love 'em though!


----------



## KnowItAll

I love Treesje bags too!  A lot of them just went on sale on their website.  You should check it out.


----------



## msbuttercup

I love my Longchamp pliage tote! Perfect size, very lightweight, quality bag. I also use an Equipage leather tote every single day and it still looks new.

Oroton from Australia is also very nice.


----------



## lapptopp

I agree. I have the Stanford satchel. High quality leather and a gajillon pockets.


----------



## justwatchin

Andrew Marc. I now have the Madison, Colette and Brianna bags and love them. The leather is so soft and they are very well made.


----------



## azia

Classic brands like Celine, Longchamp, Furla, Cole Haan, etc. that are never the "it" bag but have strength in a loyal following and longevity.


----------



## pquiles

alouette said:


> IMO, underrated would have to be Botkier and BR. They have great quality leather and classic styles.


 

I agree with Botkier.  Love the styles as well as the quality.


----------



## Aurelia

LAMB handbags


----------



## BijouSan

I'd have to agree with Botkier. 





I love my Sasha though!


----------



## guest

This bag from Gadino I still havent seen yet, but since they're fairly unknown I think it could be a favourite


----------



## pursefan06

Kenneth Cole


----------



## Excess Baggage

Mulberry - I have only seen 3 Mulberry bags IRL (mine don't count).


----------



## gotracey

Laugh if you will, but...

- Wilson's leather bags are awesome...very inexpensive.
- Franklin-Covey bags are wonderful...and extremely inexpensive.

Both have yummy leathers in lots of finishes and colors and are very functional.

One day I'll carry LV, next day I'll have Prada, and nobody says much.  But when I break out one of my "underrated" bags, the ladies in my office demand to know who makes it and where I got it because they don't have obvious names or monograms all over them.  

It's funny to see them turn red when they realize they've drooled over a $30 bag. Just goes to show that you don't have to spend lots of money to have style.


----------



## PlushnCute

I would have to say...

Kenneth Cole, Cole Haan, Desmo, Dooney, Charm & Luck, Perlina (and host of italian designers I can't think of at the moment).


Oh and Furla


----------



## mrqx2

I love my Not Rational bags.  Super lightweight and easy to carry!


----------



## jadejett

For those who love the look of a Hermes Birkin but can't afford the price, I recommend the Ignes Ormala in Whiskey.  Beautiful leather and a very reasonable price for the quality and workmanship.  

http://www.ignesbags.com/


----------



## JudieH

jadejett- thanks for the link but thatbag is out of stock


----------



## JudieH

Bumping for Jade Jett


----------



## JudieH

Jadejett- I just emailed her to see when she expects to get them back in stock.  Are they heavy bags???  Thanks!

Judie


----------



## LT bag lady

Lambertson Truex.
Made in Italy and very underrated but classic and elegant.


----------



## jadejett

JudieH said:


> Jadejett- I just emailed her to see when she expects to get them back in stock.  Are they heavy bags???  Thanks!
> 
> Judie



Hey Judie,

Sorry, I couldn't find this thread for the life of me.  

The bag is really thick leather so it's not light.  But I wouldn't say it's heavy either.  I think it's what you would expect for that type of bag.  The first thing I noticed about it was the smell.  The leather was so rich and yummy.  Maria is very nice - she'll help you out.  Let me know what happens and sorry it took me so long to respond.


----------



## FALLAX COR

jayjay77 said:


> I love some of the Anya Hindmarch bags.  I don't think she's underrated not just well know in the US


 
not anymore thanks to her canvas bag!!

banana republic sometimes has really great bags...


----------



## kimberf

compulsivepurse said:


> Lambertson Truex.  They make great bags but I think they don't have a following as much as other designer bags because they are made in the U.S., not Italy or France.



Ditto LT!  They make fantastic bags - love that blue suede lining - but tons of people have never even heard of them.


----------



## Karen5000

lv_obsessed said:


> MJ classics like the venetia are so underrated, if anything deserves to be an IT bag, they do. The MJ collection soft calf styles are so beautiful, and the craftsmanship is second to none - the quality and durability of these bags beats any other brand I've ever owned - inlcluding LV and Chloe - hands down.


 
2nd!


----------



## Trayler

Lucky Brand and BCBGirls(some of their styles) IMO...


----------



## Deborahsue

The two bags in my closet that have really gotten used are a Lambertson Truex black Wesport and a Kate Spade black leather tote.   Both made in Italy.   Both very unadorned, great durable leather, timeless.   They're kind of beat up now but they endured years and years of use.  Now I'm into Mulberry but I'm the first to admit that great as they are they are way overpriced.


----------



## shirleebee

Pietro Alessandro
Rafe
Luce Wallace

and sometimes nonbrand stuff, too or indie/vegan designers

As long as it looks right & feels right, I can be won over. Quality is ever so important, though.


----------



## asark

Just posted this in the other similar thread...

I grabbed a Blue Waxed Leather "Helen Welsh" off of SmartBargains (just threw it into the order at the last min). It was 60 bucks I think on clearence and I LOOOOVE this tote!!!!


----------



## EmilyAnne_SD

Great thread!  For me, this would be Charles David and Francesco  Biasia!


----------



## thithi

I probably posted a long time ago, but in case I haven't, I'd like to say Bulga!!


----------



## H-Less

What was the book?


----------



## H-Less

I love...
49 sq.mi.  
Gryson
Longchamp
Hogan
Mulberry
Jil Sander


----------



## astripleila

I absolutely love my red Kooba!!


----------



## Queen D

I would say Givenchy, I have 2 bags, both to die for.


----------



## tenmosquito

most underrated? I'd have to say Cole Haans... they are not really flashy.. but surprisingly practical and I can use it for practically all occasions!


----------



## Stormer

Coach and Hogan


----------



## Ladybug09

Cole Haan, Francesco Biasa, and another I just forgot this now.

I also have an Ellen Tracey work sachel, and Cole Haan work tote in red I luv, luv, luv...got it for a steal $50!


----------



## laksalala

for me, it would be Gryson and Longchamp


----------



## JAP4life

Well I posted before, I think cole haan is most definately underrated...but after seeing lv_obsessed's post, I have to completely agree about the classic Marc Jacob's bags..the leather is just TDF..and the stitching is just perfect. Not to mention all of the beautiful colors...


----------



## sign_coach925T

i think at times dooney and bourke  alto line and croco are underated.... like i luv coach but i like dooney alot and maybe more so now b/c u can get a nice variety of print leather type bags i.e. doodle and candy and bumblee and now medaillion .... and the overal shape sof their bags are nice to


----------



## BillySummers

Salvatore Ferragamo bags are beautiful and also some Calvin Klein bags are cool- simple and practical


----------



## kuruma

Ah for me it's botkier, but I like it that way. I like it's sort of 'cult following' status.


----------



## shirleebee

Anna Corinna, Hype, and Sigrid Olsen, too


----------



## Kimmi

I don't know if this counts as an underated bag since they are pretty new but my Jenny Yuen Gatsby is my favorite bag.  The leather is wonderful and the lining is beautiful.


----------



## article3

Linea Pelle... some of their bags are kinda eh, but others, like the Dylan and Dakota collections, are buttery soft, and really well-crafted. Plus, they go on SALE... I got my dakota satchel for $130 on Overstock (originally $550 or so, IIRC), and I use it EVERY day almost now... I feel bad, since I have other purses I've actually spent $$$ on.


----------



## bagpus

love furla, good quality good price always get compliments. francesco Biasia, good sale bargains, the odd kenneth cole and massimo dutti has surprisingle good styles low prices


----------



## nes.nes

DiamondGirl1 said:


> My vote has to go to Tano Bags. Underrated, well priced, fabulous quality, great styles.


thank you for the new discovery!! 
im so excited now i've been shopping around for a bag and these are
deffinetly easy on my paychecks!!


----------



## hipnycmom

I have to say Longchamp, especially the Pliage line.  Great to stuff in your bag for travel (when you need to pull out an extra bag but don't want things taking up space in your suitcase). Lots of colors, very affordable, and waterproof! (great for moms like me with little boys who spill stuff on everything)


----------



## hipnycmom

And I have to agree with Bagpus - Furla bags are good value for money, light weight and last forever.


----------



## Coach Superfan

My friend got a fabulous deal at Nordstrom Rack- She bought an amazing leather Francesco Biasia bag with his signature clasp for $80. Only after that purchase did I start to notice that brand at Nordstrom, retailing for over $200. I'm SO turning into a fan of underrated bags by lesser known designers!


----------



## tuna lala

1. Be & D - The leather is soooo soft, their bags are like Bottega Veneta quality
2. Rafe
3. Salvatore Ferragamo
4. Desmo - another unknown Italian leather brand
5. Tylie Malibu - I know some people say it's too teen-ish but I like the crystal straps and I love suede very much! 
6. Pierre Cardin - very old brand that just kind of got buried through time. I just saw some at Forzieri under $300 so I might get one.


----------



## rachieface

Bulga and Botkier, respectively.

And honestly, I got a Kate Spade messenger like YEARS ago and I still use it when I don't know what else to use. It has stood the test of time, that is for sure. I just don't really go for her stuff anymore, I guess?


----------



## Alyce`

I would say Salvatore Ferragamo. They have such a great quality and beautiful design.


----------



## kellykapoor

Banana Republic.  I have a great tote I've been carrying off and on for over 2 years and it still looks awesome.  Actually got better with age.


----------



## toomuchfun

Tano.  I agree that they have great colors and are inexpensive.  I don't actually own one yet, but I've got a on my x-mas list!


----------



## mcangelcm

Kate Spade, Lucky Brand, Banana Republic and Longchamp.  I love my Longchamp Croco Embossed Brown Leather shoulder bag.


----------



## Voodoo

Tano without question.... price point is amazing and the color and style selection is out of this world.  High quality product that stands up to every day use without turning a hair.


----------



## Plain&Simple

marino orlandi
etianne aigner


----------



## wordbox

I agree with Linea Pelle. I have two LP bags, and I love them. They're great everyday bags.


----------



## ashmi99

My Aaneta Venus handbag...it's very functional, conservative enough to wear to the office, but also very stylish.  I get compliments on it all the time and love how nobody knows who its by, but knows it must be expensive.  They're always asking me about the designer.


----------



## glaziersgirl

I love my Brighton straw bags for the summer.  The withstand any beating and always look so great!


----------



## Compass Rose

Anuschka!!!!!


----------



## baiyishang

I would say Linea Pelle. Since I got my first LP, I have been completely converted. I have been using it almost everyday that I even put my Balenciaga back to the closet.


----------



## 880

totebags2000 said:


> Suarez in NYC for great styles and the most devine leathers.  Unfortunately they do not have a web site but if you are in Manhattan go the southwest corner of 57th St and Park Ave.  Definitely worth the trip, especially for the 2x a year sales.


suarez is a favorite of mine too -- great leather, alligator and ostrich,  quality, price and great sales in summer and holiday. they moved to 5 W 56th!!!!


----------



## diana13

I love all my Hayden-Harnett bags.


----------



## No Cute

B. Makowsky.  I love my new satchel (purple).  It's a great price, squishy leather, functional and huge interior.  I wish it had feet.  Otherwise, I'm very happy.  I was uncertain due to my snobbery against his wife's collection and the QVC connection...how bad is that?  So I WAY underrated the bags.

Cole Haan always makes me think Men's Shoes, but their bags have been great this year.


----------



## momo43

bulga, ignes, banana republic, cole haan, calvin klein


----------



## Lululovebags

kate spade without a doubt, Nine West and Calvin Klein


----------



## vanbruntsa

Hobo international bags!


----------



## yuppy4

There are acutally some Gap Bags I enjoy


----------



## heather123

seahorseinstripes said:


> i think my lv cerises speedy. many people love it but many people hate it because it looks childish


 
I'm not one of the haters! I love the LV Cerises Speedy, but don't own one.


----------



## heather123

Dents. British firm more than two hundred years old. Their leather bags are buttersoft beautiful, and you won't believe the prices (so low!) They built their reputation on gloves. www.dents.co.uk/


----------



## lantana19

vanbruntsa said:


> Hobo international bags!


 
Totally agree!


----------



## sparkle7

banana republic bags. i have bought some great leather bags on sale that I love and get just as many or not more compliments than my designer bags


----------



## lunatwinkle

^^ I also love Banana Republic handbags!

I love my Rebecca Minkoff handbags! But no one has complimented on them, or even noticed them!  No one around where I live even owns one; I'm waiting for when the RM hype will pick up more and then everyone will be dying to have one.

And here I am with 3!


----------



## corsetted

heather123 said:


> Dents. British firm more than two hundred years old. Their leather bags are buttersoft beautiful, and you won't believe the prices (so low!) They built their reputation on gloves. www.dents.co.uk/




The bags look great and they're so cheap! I wish there were more pics on the website tho. Are the bags heavy? TIA!


----------



## corsetted

www.nottinghilldesign.com looks great too. I wish I could paste the pictures, they have the yummiest colours and exotics.


----------



## agart245

glaziersgirl said:


> I love my Brighton straw bags for the summer. The withstand any beating and always look so great!


 
I love Brighton bags as well- they are not too overpriced and very durable!


----------



## killerstrawbery

hide-design, my mom brought back a few from touring india

theyre amazing !


----------



## 3Snuffles

Goldenbleu bags- particularly the Jordan and Parker - yummy leather, luxurious suede lining. I was really suprised that there weren't more threads on them when I joined TPF!


----------



## noxxy

tods and longchamp!!


----------



## finickee

StinkyMonkey said:


> Via Spiga bags.
> Not only are they of awesome quality and design, but they are very stylish and they smell delish!
> ummmmmmmmm.  Yummy leather.


 ITA - My Via Spiga has been with me for over 2 years and still looks current.
Colehaan, Belen Echandia, Lambertson Truex, Salvatore Ferragamo and Nuti  are not appreciated like they should be.


----------



## diana13

You can't go wrong with Francesco Biasia.


----------



## lpsimer

I'll go with Banana Republic, Hobo International, Lockheart, Isabella Fiore and Donald Pliner


----------



## corsetted

I love this Tarah Smith bag from revolveclothing.com


----------



## doreenjoy

I think Cole Haan is underrated.


----------



## iamsmilin

Francesco Biasia bags are great.  Most of them are leather with some really nice detailing but nothing over the top.  I get complimented on my simple black one all the time.  

Monsac wallets are great too.  Simple design and lasts forever.


----------



## BrightonDiva

krazylisa said:


> I would have to say Brighton I just LOVE mine. They have many diffrent syles, the leather is wonderful, and they are a good price.


 
I would have to agree. I have bags, shoes, jewelry and luggage from Brighton, and it really holds up well. Excellent quality and affordability.


----------



## LewLew

I'll go with Cole Haan..........I love mine!


----------



## coco13

The thick paper carriers you get in nice shops.  They are usually really strong and when at college I used them as laundry bags for months at a time.


----------



## coco13

heather123 said:


> Dents. British firm more than two hundred years old. Their leather bags are buttersoft beautiful, and you won't believe the prices (so low!) They built their reputation on gloves. www.dents.co.uk/



Thanks for the link!  love them!


----------



## gina2328

Where is Francesco Biasia sold?


----------



## Compass Rose

^  I've seen FB at Saks, and older styles at Marshalls or TJM.  Their hardware is beautiful!


----------



## Lola

I think Bottega Veneta is very underrated.  Maybe because they do not do many or flashy ads in magazines or other press.


----------



## iamsmilin

gina2328 said:


> Where is Francesco Biasia sold?


 
I got mine at Nordstroms.  Great color options.   
http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/2378374...igin=handbagsandaccessoriesBrands&pbo=6002597


----------



## pocket bookie

> boxermom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea so many would say *Cole Haan*--I agree completely. Just finished a book on handbags, and in it someone in the business said what a good quality bag they make.
Click to expand...

 
How do we find out more about your book on our favorite subject?


----------



## pocket bookie

Lola said:


> I think Bottega Veneta is very underrated. Maybe because they do not do many or flashy ads in magazines or other press.


 
I don't agree that BV is underated, isn't that the must have bag for anyone with $3k or more to spend on a handbag?  For the price, I would have to boast Hobo International.  The styles are great and the colors each season are to die for!  I shop for Hobo at Nordstrom.


----------



## Abel1337

all of them


----------



## ScarfQuoteFreak

Kooba is an underrated brand I think


----------



## Wayneright

I think perhaps the Steve Madden bags are overlooked some of the time, because they are better known for their shoes.  They have some really cute bags this year, especially the "Steve by Steve Madden" line.  I love the Ella hobo.


----------



## kittypurse

Any authentic bag thats half off..LOL


----------



## Takezho

Braun buffel, nice quality with mid range price..

but i dont think it's popular in US/UK thou,


----------



## Graciella

McQueen Novak & Mulberry Ledbury


----------



## tejava

An Italian brand "*Mandarina Duck*".  The leathers and craftsmanships are nice, prices are good,too.


----------



## lionlaw

Ignes.


----------



## viba424

I love my Freddy & Ma. Made in the USA.


----------



## nycstyle

wow, i just googled tarah smith..i love all her handbags! Never heard of her before. Thanks for the info. 




corsetted said:


> I love this Tarah Smith bag from revolveclothing.com


----------



## nanette0269

tarah smith?  never heard of her either...but i love this one of hers:

http://store.tarahsmith.com/servlet/Detail?no=71

really cute clutch!


----------



## nanette0269

Prune (Argentina) and Tiffany & Fred (France) are decently priced...the older T&F are great, the new Prune are great. Hobo, yes.  Cole Haan, yes.  Tumi bags are really well made as well, and you never hear much about them!


----------



## Tasi

I love my red Lalique handbag!  It has lambskin leather and a gorgeous glass design on the front.


----------



## Teefx2

I am freakishly obsessed with the Andy Worhol totes :weird: idk much about their quality, but certain ones are totally arm-candy worthy


----------



## meatbun

It is a convertible satchel black leather bag made by Sorial that I got on sale at Nordstrom in January 09.  It is a GREAT bag and I really love it.  I also love carrying my Angry Little Girls Tote to work.


----------



## lovingmybags

Ferragamo Dama and Marisa


----------



## Exotic&&GLAM

*Dooney & Bourke*. They have such BEAUTIFUL bags.

*Coach*. They too, have must-have bags. Im not talking about the monogrammed-crazy types but the stylish yet so very comfortable ones. I have this adorable black Coach bag that I throw all my college textbooks in. I spend a lot of time on campus and my bag withstands all weather- its even water repellent so its perfect in the rain. I just shake it off and BAM- instantly dry =]

SO underrated.


----------



## heather123

tejava said:


> An Italian brand "*Mandarina Duck*". The leathers and craftsmanships are nice, prices are good,too.


 
I didn't know Mandarina Duck was an Italian brand. I kept seeing the bags cropping up on eBay a while back. Thanks for the clarification! The prices look good


----------



## agnes01

I would say BR is underrated.

I love this thread!  I haven't even gotten through half the pages and I am adding new bag sites that I never heard of to my favorites.  I love the Tarah Smith Knotty bag and might just get it in blue for the clutch I have been looking for months for (for an upcoming wedding I am a bridesmaid in)...  and I love the Dents large leather tote for work - what a beatiful bag and a great deal!


----------



## lovelyloey

Kenneth Cole. 
Got one of the Reaction range of leather bucket bags, really utility and lasting. I had my water bottle spill in my bag, and there was a huge water stain. I thought my bag was "dead", but it dried up pretty soon and left no marks. Really love it.


----------



## leilani01

Ferragamo makes some beautiful bags with classic designs and soft leather.

Wish they were more popular, so that more department stores would carry them.


----------



## Lorelei

I'm going to go with Mandarina Duck too,even at full price they are cheap for the quality but I managed to get the last one I bought at half price : 108 euros


----------



## misstrine85

I would say Topshop (leather) bags (if its "allowed" to say high-street bags), they are often in good quality leather, classic with a great detail and very reasonably priced.


----------



## CeCChanel

I would say *Guess* Purses!


----------



## anna401

I love Tignanello bags - great leather, made to last.  
Beijo bags are fun, colourful, inexpensive.


----------



## sw0pp

Most underrated on this board, but loved by the artsy people: Freitag Messenger Bags, the most functional, reliable, robust, waterproof bag I ever owned and always travel with it. I have the F12 Dragnet btw






(pic from penelopeschicago.blogspot.com)


----------



## LBJ007

I have to agree with all of the Francesco Biasia handbag lovers. I have Chanel, Chloe, Gucci and Marc Jacob bags but I ALWAYS get more compliments when I wear my Biasia bags...such a luxury look for an inexpensive price!


----------



## Jammi

Dents and Calvin Klein.

Oh, and Karen Millen. I love everything she does! I just don't think she's reached much of the world yet, though...


----------



## Karenada

for me it has to be miu miu, they have unique designs and the leather it just sooooo soft.


----------



## happygirl34

Dooney & Bourke, for sure!  I've got my eye on another one right now!  That will make 3 for me 

Oh - and *if you have not seen a Solas bag in person, then you don't even know what you're missing out on!*  Great leather, great colors, great styles.  Simple, easy to carry, and oh by the way - FUN TO CARRY!  The inside lights up when you open your bag.  I have 5 Solas bags!!!  By BF tells other people to ask me about my purse when I carry one!  It's like he's proud that my purses are so cool    Seriously - he told the grocery store clerk a few weeks ago - LOL


----------



## canadarocks

For sure Francesco Biasia, also Michael Kors, B.Makowsky, and my new favorite is Cavalcanti. All of these lines are well priced, and all styles I've had seem to hold up very well in all kinds of weather.


----------



## rkuro

elmel said:


> Inspired by the thread about which bags you hate that everyone loves, let's do the opposite. What do you think are the most overlooked bags that you absolutely love????


 
I sometimes like Ferragamo, I sold all my old ones, but they do have some nice bags.


----------



## Lady Moe

I say Cole Haan!


----------



## handbag*girl

farah01 said:


> Grocery bags...lol.  They really get the job done!



are you my husband ... has he secretly joined the purse forum ... ha ha. he always uses these. tee hee. Great way to be environmentally conscious.


----------



## handbag*girl

LBJ007 said:


> I have to agree with all of the Francesco Biasia handbag lovers. I have Chanel, Chloe, Gucci and Marc Jacob bags but I ALWAYS get more compliments when I wear my Biasia bags...such a luxury look for an inexpensive price!



I don't have one yet but I think the biasa bags are beautiful.


----------



## empressjulz

mandarina duck, furla, and i don't know if longchamp qualifies but i don't see it in the mainstream here.

i basically live for underrated bags. i wouldn't go all out for any of the typical brand stuff, don't like using what everyone else is.


----------



## Luv n bags

A DKNY bag that I use when it is pouring rain.  Believe it or not, this bag gets so many compliments!


----------



## bunny

Be&D bags are nice. Quite unusual to look at. I think either you love them or hate them.  I had never heard of this brand but read about them on on TPF and had to have one.  I purchased one to use a holiday bag and it was complimented everywhere I went. It also held tons of stuff and the leather was the softest but one of the most durable and slouchiest Ive ever found.


----------



## PELRDL

Tumi.  They make great microfiber totes for fun/play.  I am a handbag elitist who only wears Chanel, YSL, Valentino, etc..., but I love my Tumis!  Wearing them doesn't fee like a compromise in any way.  Tumi is now introducing a line of reasonably-priced (relatively-speaking, or course), drool-worthy handbags that I may need to check out the next time I'm in the market for a new purse.


----------



## raj

I love Dries Van Noten bags and clutches.  IMO, they're timeless and very unique.


----------



## crodrigue

longchamp


----------



## GelTea

crodrigue said:


> longchamp



I agree! There's a reason these are ubiquitous in Manhattan...lightweight, durable, spacious, French simple chic. Also agree with Cole Haan; nice quality and some nice styles at a reasonable price point.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I am going to say Cole Haan, Rafe, & Tano


----------



## lliloveit

Definitely have to go with the Fossil Fifty Four collection.
Their bags are SO well made, and very well priced too.
The Fossil Brand collection is a LOT cheaper, but the designs are a bit... boring shall we say?
Anyway, I'm loving the Fossil Fifty Four's these days.
I purchased three so far, and they are all very much loved.


----------



## baglady925

maxx new york


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Luce and Roberta Gandolfi. I have one of each, bought for very cheap, and can't understand why they aren't more expensive/popular.


----------



## Bay

Prada nylon bags!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Before they went out of business, Goldenbleu.  

Lambertson Truex, Anya Hindmarch and Cole Haan are definitely underrated.


----------



## frostine

http://www.tumi.com/villa/bucket-hobo/

Tumi's Villa collection as a whole is awesome, but I never see anyone talk about it or carry it, hehe.


----------



## vbs1521

Compass Rose said:


> Cole Haan and Francesco Biasia. Great bags and very reasonably priced. Both being $300 bags in $800 bodies.....


 
Oooh. I agree. I just bought a *Francesco Biasia* at Bloomingdales downtown and I love it so much. It was on sale already and then additional 40% off. You can understand my excitement.


----------



## vbs1521

gina2328 said:


> Where is Francesco Biasia sold?


You can buy them at their online store www.biasia.com or at Bloomingdales.


----------



## dolllover

I have a high end navy patent Stella Mccartney hobo that gets me compliments every time I take her out where as my Bal and LV's get nothing, lol.


----------



## ashaislove

i love loewe. i don't think the label gets the attention it deserves (internationally).


----------



## shopaholic1987

Miss Sooky said:


> Ditto, ditto,ditto - had never taken any notice at all until I was killing time in a bag shop and felt some Basia bags, having admired them from afar for a while - just delicious - deserves much more exposure and


 
I completely agree. I have had my Francesco Biasia bag since 2007 and the leather is fabulous. After much use and some travelling this bag is very well made. I have the secret love one bag and its still my favourite bag after all of the ones I have bought and sold over the years.

Another favourite of mine is Roberta Gandolfi, the leather on their bags is fantastic. I have a white embossed leather bag and I can't wait for this bag to age as its going to be softer than it is now.

I have bought Mulberry, Coach and Juicy Couture. But I sold all of these and I now buy Francesco Biasia and Roberta Gandolfi. In my opinion I am buying just as good a bag as the Mulberries, Coach, Juicy Couture and LV but without the hefty price tags.


----------



## alwayspositive

Dooney AWL


----------



## belovaldi

Ferragamo and longchamp


----------



## nascar fan

vbs1521 said:


> You can buy them at their online store www.biasia.com or at Bloomingdales.


http://www.zappos.com/womens-francesco-biasia-handbags


----------



## JoJoHUK

vbs1521 said:


> Oooh. I agree. I just bought a *Francesco Biasia* at Bloomingdales downtown and I love it so much. It was on sale already and then additional 40% off. You can understand my excitement.



I have a couple of Mulberrys, Jimmy Choos and a Prada. but the bag that I use pretty much every day and is perfect for my lifestyle is Francesco Biasia - I also got it on a half price sale at House of Frazer!

I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## rookie bag

my Kooba Halle bag, I get alot compliments on it.


----------



## alkaline28

Definitely those LV bags designed by Takashi Murakami. They're a mix of playful yet artistic taste.


----------



## Boca

I get great use from my Lambertson Truex large tote. It seems to accessorize with everything because it lacks embelishments all over.


----------



## Phantom

Ferragamo Marisa!


----------



## cocochanel28

lancel bags


----------



## jellyv

alkaline28 said:


> Definitely those LV bags designed by Takashi Murakami. They're a mix of playful yet artistic taste.




This thread is about underrated bags--LV Murakami doesn't really fit that category, I believe.

For me, 

Calleen Cordero satchel in gorgeous cognac leather. Totally great.  She's a wonderful LA designer and maker.


----------



## dcsurfergirl

I may not have read all 24+ pages of this thread, but...

1.  Coach bags are either loved or hated but there are plenty of styles for everyone's taste.

2.  Plinio Visona bags are one brand definitely worth a look.  I have a slouchy buttercup yellow bag that I have been carrying to dressier events this summer.

3.  Alexis Hudson bags have lots of great features but a lower price range than other designer brands.

4.  Store brand bags can have great style without destroying anyone's credit card balance.  Max Mara and Banana Republic have classic styles.

I have mentioned these brands in other threads but I think they're worth checking out!


----------



## Louis_gal

Longchamp Le Pliage!


----------



## baggingit

dcsurfergirl said:


> 2. Plinio Visona bags are one brand definitely worth a look.


 

Definitely!


----------



## canadianstudies

Roots makes great leather bags.


----------



## flowerbobon

cole haan i think.


----------



## Angeltears1945

Lucky Brand, the leather is beautiful. They have a very "hippie chick" feel. As I am one it fits!


----------



## BgaHolic

I don't think Perlina has been mentioned.  They are not only excellent quality bags that last for many years, but their in-home repair service is 2nd to none!


----------



## katty

I've purchased a foldover tan leather messenger bag from Anthropologie called waterlily, very practical & a good everyday use bag.  I also love my dooney & bourke overnight cabriolet, i've had it for 10 years and it's very durable, good for rainy days!


----------



## DottySarah

In my opinion two very underrated brands:
*Mandarina Duck*; great leather quality, roomy, well designed (pockets in the right place and number)
*DKNY* makes some really expensive looking bags for half the price.


----------



## manke

i have a black leather bag from club monaco (surprise) that i really like. i got it on sale, and i always get people asking me about it, but it's very plain looking and can be slouchy if you carry it the right way, so i can use it for casual stuff and i also use it for interviews by holding it a different way and putting a pad of paper inside it to give it structure. the best thing is that it's not very fragile, so i can wear it even if there is a little bit of rain going on (i use an umbrella always, though).


----------



## veyda

Olivia Harris by Joy Gryson. High Quality, soft lambskin, and great designs. I have a Croc knot hobo  in black and I just love it. Very affordable too.


----------



## fashion_mom1

I think Gussto, Botkier and Linea pelle do not get enough credit.


----------



## artlover

My Luba J. bags.....I just cannot fall out of love.


----------



## rainrowan

I don't have a brand name in mind, but I have been looking for a retro style framed bag for years. This is one of my favorite bag styles and I have yet to find one that comes close. Very underrated nowadays. It was the probably the most popular bag during the 1950s.... a lot of people refer it as a Kelly bag. So elegant, I wish there were more of these available!


----------



## Charmed05

BgaHolic said:


> I don't think Perlina has been mentioned. They are not only excellent quality bags that last for many years, but their in-home repair service is 2nd to none!


 

Love Perlina! Really first 'designer' bags for me 10 or so years ago.. I think I owned every style backpack they made. Even after all the premier designer bags I've owned, I find their leather and craftsmanship is right on top.


----------



## tonij2000

Kale. Beautiful leathers, suede interiors, great quality and fab customer service. I have three of their bags.


----------



## Bagspy

Gerard Darel, of course Francesco Biasia and Furla.


----------



## 19yearslater

Dooney and Bourke seems to be hated almost to a taboo among handbag lovers, but I have a Thanksgiving Day Parade tote that I bought in 2008 from them and I love it because it's wonderful continuing memories on a bag. I don't think Dooney deserves to be written off.


----------



## lovebeibei

i love this huge J.Crew tote I have~


----------



## Ellie Mae

Linea Pelle... fabulous, SOFT washed leathers....


----------



## lucegoose

DiamondGirl1 said:


> My vote has to go to Tano Bags.  Underrated, well priced, fabulous quality, great styles.



I agree! Esp. these two: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=V0B1Z and http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=BGCIFroogleFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=V0D00. Good prices! 
I love purses from stores like Francesca's Collections and Anthropologie.
http://www.francescascollections.com/Accessories/Purses.jsp?allProducts=47
My favorites so far are the Angelina, Madam Vianne, and the Fancy Schmancy! 
Lucky Brand is another brand I love, and J. Crew has some nice (but very expensive) bags as well. 
And I bought my mom a large tote from Banana Republic. She loves it!


----------



## Schientist

My Fossil Fifty-Fours. I have an Ava, a Kennedy, a Camille, a Rachel, and an Audra and LOVE all of them. They look great, smell wonderful, and hold just the right amount of stuff.


----------



## Jenny O

I know I might get shot for saying it, but on weekends away my Lands End duffel bag has never failed me.

That and my Prada tote


----------



## Graciella

Mulberry, especially the Ledbury, very sturdy and under the radar


----------



## pursebunnie

I guess it would have to be Kipling.  I have a backpack and a small crossbody pouch that I use from time to time- particularly when traveling- they are practical and utilitarian.  Also, a plus for me is the little thumbsucking ape that is attached with each one.  Around here, (south Florida) only foreign tourists carry them, not sure why that is, but I guess when I visit their countries, they say the same about me


----------



## mkdallas

My Kooba Elisha...not the most luxurious purse, but cute, roomy and willing to take alot of abuse.


----------



## Compass Rose

mkdallas said:


> My Kooba Elisha...not the most luxurious purse, but cute, roomy and willing to take alot of abuse.


 I love the Elisha!  And I think it is luxurious!  All the older Koobas were luxurious!!!!


----------



## burgundy123

Dooney & Bourke.  I really enjoy their bringing back the All Weather Leather bags!


----------



## pickle

burgundy123 said:


> Dooney & Bourke.  I really enjoy their bringing back the All Weather Leather bags!



i love!


----------



## cralleycat

my Treesje Marley bags are great.. i have gray and purple.. They fit everything and are super soft!


----------



## cralleycat

i have a cool black vintage caiman kelly style bag that I found in Goodwill of all places!


----------



## shopmagnet

I would have to agree, the Treesje Marley bags are quite phenomenal! The leather is very nice, and the way that they squish, they make that perfect pillow.  I have the bag in metallic silver.


----------



## GirlFriday

Goldenbleu (too bad they went out of business) - I bought about 4 bags from their going out of business sale and they're awesome.

Jenny Yuen

Linea Pelle

Olivia Harris


----------



## mclovesbags

Longchamp Le Pliage - I have 4 different sizes...


----------



## charleston-mom

JPK Paris Bucket bags - they are wonderful!


----------



## redrose000

Linea Pelle 
The most smoochy leather I've had.


----------



## tess1956

burgundy123 said:


> Dooney & Bourke.  I really enjoy their bringing back the All Weather Leather bags!



I agree. Dooneys stand up to harsh treatment without showing a single stain or scuff. It is the perfect bag for everyday use or for those with children.  Plus the D&B lifetime warranty is awesome. I have no doubt that I will die before my Dooneys do!


----------



## just1morebag

LINEA PELLE,,, madame moi,,,, hayden harnett sometimes,,,,, & im now a fan of the "underrated" lucky brand bag,,,, & this is why!!






so precious!!!


----------



## Winston

Il Bisonte.  Hands down.  Leathers are beautiful, and they are limited for sale to only two retail outlets in NYC and LA.  Some overseas.


----------



## Compass Rose

just1morebag said:


> LINEA PELLE,,, madame moi,,,, hayden harnett sometimes,,,,, & im now a fan of the "underrated" lucky brand bag,,,, & this is why!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so precious!!!


 Whoa!!!  I think you would LOVE Anuschka bags.........  I am a big fan.


----------



## mzedith

Fendi..., especially the Selleria collection..

Like Fine wine, either love it or not.., in my case.. i love all my Fendi's..

Linda:



 
Dark Brown Dr. :



 
Coming soon, seller pic:






I have one more in the Selleria Collection, I need to get a pic up in my photobucket album. my Dark Brown Selleria Bucket bag...

slowly I am getting pics of my collection in my album (W.I.P. link in my siggy)

I have several other Fendi bags that i love very very much.. Today I am carrying my Dr. B bag. i need to upload that pic.. Not from the Selleria collection. This bag might be considered "plain" but pick one up.. and you will Fall in love With Him..


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I have a Dooney and Bourke Alto handbag. My husband says that it is pretty much the equivalent of a Hermes Birkin without the name and marketing. Well, I don't know about that, but the price was right. We bought it in Las Vegas for 20% off retail. I don't think there is a single bag you can purchase that is made in Italy that comes close to the quality for the price, which was around $300 USD. All in all I think it is a very classy bag for a fraction of the price of a lot of designers. Unfortunately, I have a penchant for the designers!


----------



## AAA07

Michael Michael Kors, Kenneth Cole


----------



## melissatrv

Francesco Biasia, Cole Haan, and Anuschka...I like FB and CH better from a year or two ago....and my Anuschka bag, though hand painted and fragile looking is not fragile at all.....it has stood up without a mark or scratch and I always get complimented on it (even by men!) Biasia has the best patent leathers, thick, textured, will stand up to anything and those tassels!!!  And I used to like Sigrid Olsen bags....before the brand (part of Liz Claiborne) went belly up.


----------



## platinum_girly

Antik batik, i LOVE my new Bongo bag, i would also like to mention Anya hindmarch as her bags are TDF but VERY under-rated unfortunately...


----------



## airborne

my burberry and fendi bags..


----------



## GelTea

I have an Alexis Hudson Aspen that, for me, was the result of a lot of well-thought out functional specifications for a "perfect" bag: 

*classic shape
*black w/gold hardware that doesn't flake
*light interior (so I can see my stuff inside)
*easy to access yet secure outside and inside pockets
*an inside key fob
*fits comfortably over the shoulder
*reasonable price (less than $350)

bonus points for: expandable bottom, pen holder!

It is such a well-designed bag, function wise, and though it doesn't have buttery soft leather, the leather isn't too stiff and it laughs at rain without being patent. I've noticed that many other Alexis Hudsons are designed with the same considerations in mind, and I wonder why the brand is not more popular.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Michael by Michael Kors-Love the hardware  Nice leather too.
Kipling-Practical, durable(I wear the alvar shoulder bag for running errands)


----------



## leatherloverj

Hands down Dooney and Bourke, thier leather is great quality for the price, they are not as stylish as other brands but if you can find a classic or cute one, go for it. I love my new Calf Classic Satchel and the extra large Susanna Croc tote!!


----------



## Lady1908

leatherloverj said:


> Hands down Dooney and Bourke, thier leather is great quality for the price, they are not as stylish as other brands but if you can find a classic


 
I agree. They hold up well. I check online every Monday for the weekly specials and have gotten some great deals.


----------



## Jessi319

Grace123 said:


> Dooney's, Coach, Hobo International, and whatever happened to Aigner?? Remember their classic Oxblood bags?


  I have some beautiful Aigner leather bags!   I see some newer bags that don't have that same quality feel to them.  They do still have a few cute styles though.


----------



## foxgal

I can't believe Caspiel (or sometimes knows as Cats) isn't better known. AMAZING leather and construction for a fraction of higher end prices. They're from Spain and they need to do more marketing. Here's my hobo.


----------



## Dani1968

Cartier:


----------



## knn

Mbmj q natasha crossbody


----------



## clu13

Furla and Foley + Corinna (love my mid city tote)


----------



## asianjade

Agreed.. I have one too. It is make in Italy. Workmanship 




WCLC said:


> I have some Lambertson Truex bags and they were made in Italy. They are understated and made with great quality IMO.


----------



## BackBay85

Gherardini..but apparently they are popular in japan?! campomaggi, cavalli, furla  all great quality, and so underated in the US.


----------



## wild flower

Michael Kors is very nice for the money.


----------



## Marie Lee

wow, old thread popped up  again, I am probably in here some where already.  If so, this time I'll say Dooney, Brahmin, Frye


----------



## linhhhuynh

Kate Spade, D&B, Michael Kors


----------



## gwendolen

I love my Gap bag I found on Ebay. It's incredibly worn now though. But I really loved it while it lasted.


----------



## Didi Boston

I like Tiganello, they always have them at Marshalls and they are really well made for the price.  I have gotten a couple of them through the years.


----------



## oceansportrait

*Roots* leather bags by far. 

And it's not just because it's made in Canada either (which is always a plus!) but the quality of the leather and work put into making a bag is unrivalled at its price point (generally ~$100-350). I have more expensive bags (Alexander Mcqueen leather tote that cost me over $1000) but they're SO heavy, and the leather isn't as good as you'd expect considering how much I paid for it.

Roots bags are so sturdy and they're feather light, but you can tell from the feel of the leather that it's quality made. Plus I love the little extras like a year warranty for stitching, re-dying options if the leather starts to fade due to long sun exposure (I have Roots bags that are 3+ years old though, and despite me being out in the sun for long periods of times, there is very very little fading), and even customization options available if you order through their online site (like if you wish for gold hardware that one of their bags has but on another style of bag, then they can make it happen!). 

As you can tell, my love for Roots knows no bounds XD


----------



## gladiola1167

oceansportrait said:


> *Roots* leather bags by far.
> 
> And it's not just because it's made in Canada either (which is always a plus!) but the quality of the leather and work put into making a bag is unrivalled at its price point (generally ~$100-350). I have more expensive bags (Alexander Mcqueen leather tote that cost me over $1000) but they're SO heavy, and the leather isn't as good as you'd expect considering how much I paid for it.
> 
> Roots bags are so sturdy and they're feather light, but you can tell from the feel of the leather that it's quality made. Plus I love the little extras like a year warranty for stitching, re-dying options if the leather starts to fade due to long sun exposure (I have Roots bags that are 3+ years old though, and despite me being out in the sun for long periods of times, there is very very little fading), and even customization options available if you order through their online site (like if you wish for gold hardware that one of their bags has but on another style of bag, then they can make it happen!).
> 
> As you can tell, my love for Roots knows no bounds XD


Brahmin! I love this brand and own many of their bags. Not many people have heard of Brahmin which is a shame... I think people are missing out as their bags are made very well and I absolutely adore their bags, the quality is excellent!


----------



## rainrowan

I don't have a particular brand in mind, but big floppy straw bags are a great & light carryall when the designer bags to the park or the beach just won't do.


----------



## BookWriter

Junior Drake! Love these bags, love the lining (though I know not everyone does), love the logo and the story behind it.


----------



## NagaJolokia

Botkier Cairo Hobo- beautiful design!


----------



## tonij2000

BookWriter said:


> Junior Drake! Love these bags, love the lining (though I know not everyone does), love the logo and the story behind it.



I love JD as well!


----------



## Jessi319

Didi Boston said:


> I like Tiganello, they always have them at Marshalls and they are really well made for the price. I have gotten a couple of them through the years.


 
Me too!!   I've even washed  mine in the washing machine, and the leather held up just fine!!!  They are really nice.


----------



## momtok

Puntotres ... at least some of them.  They're made in Spain, and once in a great while I run across one or two at a local TJs.  They're not as ornate as some bags, but the leather is really, really puddly (at least on the two bags I have), and instead of a D-ring inside, they have a leather "attachment strap" with a chunky lobsterclaw on the end.  (Again, at least on the two bags I have.)
.


----------



## gretchstars

i love butler bags!


----------



## seriousone

*xxx please review our rules before participating *


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Some of the Marc O Polo bags are really great in leather and style


----------



## TabbyB

Hi, I'm new to this site, and I'm needing some help on pricing a purse I have. I got it as a gift for Christmas, and it's just something I wouldn't ever carry; I'm not really a purse person. I was told it was a rather expensive purse, and I showed my mom today [I'm only 17,] and she said that she thought it was expensive as well. I have looked all over the internet, and cannot seem to figure out a price for it. It's a vintage beaded pouch, and that is all I know about it. I took some pictures of it, but I don't really know who to take the purse to or where to post the pictures or who I should show them to...help me, please?


----------



## Handbag_Whore

SuzyZ said:


> My favorite bag is by Francesco Biasia, who in my opinion is totally underrated.


 
I totally loved Francesco Biasia for 2 or 3 years but have recently fell out of love


----------



## Handbag_Whore

pursesgalore said:


> I like Kenneth Cole bags. I own 2 and I always get compliments when I carry them.  I swear he must of had some female input, because the interior pockets are plentiful and make sense as far as useage.  I just checked out the Belen Echandia bags, I like the Hold Me and the Give Me Something Unusal bags.  Might need to and to my collection.......


 

I like Kenneth Cole bags too, but the New York range rather than the "reaction" cheaper range


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Amina said:


> longchamp.  Beautiful and fabulous leather.
> 
> Also, the balanciaga aviator that has been so mercilessly mocked on this forum.  Everyone who sees mine in person thinks it's such a cool, edgy bag. Plus it is extremely practical.
> 
> Finally, Gerard Darel.  I love my Charlotte 24.  It looks amazing and hangs so elegantly on my arm.  I feel like an ooh la la lady carrying this bag, even in a big down coat!


 

Which ones the Charlotte 24?


----------



## jxwilliams

Dooney, MK!!


----------



## Robicslady

Harvey's Seatbelt bags!  SO cool!


----------



## defwen

Am I totally lame for saying B.Makowsky?


----------



## Niar

Longchamp and Tumi  And Prada's tessuto!


----------



## chunkylover53

Michael Kors definitely, and Zara.


----------



## curry1977

Via repubblica bag now on yoox are great!!!!http://www1.yoox.com/searchresult.a...VIA+REPUBBLICA/toll/P/x/0/y/0/ipp/40/gender/D  the studded ones, looks very hippy!
Y also love HTC bag!! www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/HTC/dept/women/tskay/6383154F/rr/1/cod10/45157550NH/sts/sr_women80
and secret pon pon bags!!


----------



## Ilgin

Loewe 



DVF


----------



## curry1977

Also spanish labels, bimba&lola and Uterque, (inditex (zara, bershka, massimo dutti,..) bags brand)


----------



## BEBEPURSE

My Dooneys.... such great quality


----------



## lily25

Furla! I love them!


----------



## Grace123

jxwilliams said:


> Dooney, MK!!



This!


----------



## London 411

Banana Republic, the earlier years.... the Ashbury collection....the leather was to die for!!!! You could beat these bags up and they'd just ask for more...


----------



## LabelLover81

I feel like Valentino doesn't get enough love on this forum.  We had to work really hard for our sub-forum, and for some reason, people think it's still not AWESOME!  I  everything about Valentino (except for the Toile de V and the rockstud).  But for some reason, this doesn't seem to be a common feeling amongst other tPFers.... I just don't get it!  How can you NOT love all that is the beauty, femininity, and glory that is Valentino???


----------



## luvmybagz

I have a large Latico all leather tote that I love..it is very soft to the touch and has nice long shoulder straps.....


----------



## alouette

LabelLover81 said:


> I feel like Valentino doesn't get enough love on this forum.  We had to work really hard for our sub-forum, and for some reason, people think it's still not AWESOME!  I  everything about Valentino (except for the Toile de V and the rockstud).  But for some reason, this doesn't seem to be a common feeling amongst other tPFers.... I just don't get it!  How can you NOT love all that is the beauty, femininity, and glory that is Valentino???



I love Valentino!!!  I just can't get myself to carry a V bag until DS gets a little older.  Then I'll have more places to rock one of these beauties besides the parks and Target. lol


----------



## curry1977

I love also Abaco bag, the big satchels!! ummm


----------



## curry1977

Campomaggi, gabs and sofia c. italian bags very fun!!
campomaggi the best, vintage stile distressed leather ummm


----------



## studsnspikez

Badgley Mishka ~understated
BCBG, Dooney, MK~ great quality for the price
Gucci ~ they get  LOT of flack for having sales and etc, but their leather bags are amazing, mine still look awesome


----------



## jroger1

Cole Haan


----------



## FillerAve

My double handle Dooney. Dooney doesnt get much love on these forums... but they are uber durable and it has quickly become my go to bag for daily activities. All the other bags i have bought (most of which were way more expensive) end up being ruined because I end up being careless with how I treat my bags when out. I need a bag that can handle my drop-it-on-the-floor-wear-it-when-it-rains self


----------



## TJNEscada

I have an old Escada bag that started it all (hence my handle) and they don't get much love!  The leather is amazing and I've had it 10 yrs!


----------



## LaBagista09

i know kooba is a contemporary designer, and is pretty popular, but for how good the quality and aesthetics are, i think this brand is pretty overlooked. i'm starting to see some of the pieces from the fall 2011 collection and i'm so excited already! also, it doesn't need to sell at thousands of dollars to be considered great. this is my favorite bag by them as of now:


----------



## Princess Pink

Furla - amazing quality, classic styles, reasonably priced, excellent customer service!


----------



## LifeInProgress

I'm so glad that other people feel this way too- Dooney and Burke is so under appreciated. But I love them! My first kinda designer bag was Dooney and it's still amazing!


----------



## am2022

olivia harris... saw one and leather was pretty nice!


----------



## baglady2009

B. Makowsky and Perlina.  I purchased a couple of these bags from TJ Maxx and I absolutely love the quality.


----------



## jfhave

jroger1 said:


> Cole Haan


 
I second Cole Haan. I just bought my first and the quality is amazing!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I've had Coach, Louis Vuitton, Marc Jacobs and Chanel but I've absolutely fallen in love with Kate Spade! Go figure!


----------



## alouette

Also have to represent J. Crew.  Have a few of their bags and their leather is fantastic.  

Check it out.


----------



## DisCo

I would have to add Tod's...their bags are so classic and durable and love how it's under the radar yet very expensive looking.


----------



## LaBagista09

Kooba definitely. They're starting to get a little more popular, but I think for the price and quality, they could be doing much better than they are!


----------



## Jessi319

baglady2009 said:


> B. Makowsky and Perlina. I purchased a couple of these bags from TJ Maxx and I absolutely love the quality.


 
Perlina is really great!   I have several.  The leather is really soft and nice.


----------



## baglady2009

Jessi319 said:


> Perlina is really great!   I have several.  The leather is really soft and nice.




You're right, Perlina bags are awesome.  Normally I change my handbags weekly, but because I love my Perlina so much, I've been carrying it for almost 3 weeks now.  I don't even carry my LV bag that long.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Love this thread! I have two:

My MZ Wallace Frankie in Plum, as I completely underestimated the awesomeness of a good quality nylon bag with lots of pockets. One of my very favorites, great color, and the PERFECT travel carryon. I think every gal needs a nylon bag in their collection. I don't use it everyday, but I turn to it more than I expected.

I also agree with J crew. I have had good experiences with their leather bags, and I love their general bag style.

Finally, I think Longchamp leather bags are underappreciated. I abstain from the Le Pliage debate, as I have never been a fan due to the lack of pockets  . However the leather bags are wonderful. When recently traveling in Europe, I stopped into their boutique, and I was blown away by the newest collection of the Cosmos line leathers. I also love the classic Roseau line. Can't go wrong.


----------



## patriot511

Ralph Lauren and Luana. The leather on my Ralph Lauren Whipstitch Hobo is absolutely amazing and stands up to rain and heavy usage. It''s extremely lightweight and doesn't bear heavy hardware, hangtags or logos. When i'm carrying it, I get folks asking me who makes the bag. The same goes for my Luana Croco Nadine Satchel in Wine. The leather is thick and durable and smells divine. I also get folks inquiring to as to where I got the bag and who makes it. I scored that beauty a while ago at TJ Maxx for $189.00.


----------



## jaj910

I agree with Dooney & Bourke and Kate Spade being underrated.  I have both types of bags, and they're very good quality...especially Dooney & Bourke.  Great leather and sturdy!  Also, as far as totes, LL Bean have great totes...the classic canvas, of course...but, also really nice leather ones.  Lands' End also have nice totes.  I think LL Bean still makes them in Maine.


----------



## Sunnyday23

My Kate Spade gold coast shimmer medium Serena. A pretty and practical bag!


----------



## nataliemom

alouette said:


> Also have to represent J. Crew.  Have a few of their bags and their leather is fantastic.
> 
> Check it out.



Totally agree with Jcrew. Their bags are getting better. Love the slouchiness of your bag!


----------



## alouette

nataliemom said:


> Totally agree with Jcrew. Their bags are getting better. Love the slouchiness of your bag!



Much obliged.  Using it today and love how it gets slouchier with use yet still durable.  It's a great looking bag for when I don't want to use my higher end bags.  It's comfy too especially when toting DS around.


----------



## oceansportrait

*Roots*.

It's a shame because Canadians are really in tune to them & know their quality so they're really popular, but once you cross the border into the U.S., I hardly see anyone with Roots bags. Their leather is AMAZING. I couldn't believe it when I first touched it because for their price range (retail $200-300, with 25% off sales every now and then) is really cheap for what you're getting.


----------



## jaj910

Yes,  Roots bags have sumptuous leather.  I learned about this line a while back on this forum and bought two bags.  I'm very happy with them!  I'm learning about different designers and lines on this site.


----------



## bagsinbags

jaj910 said:


> I agree with Dooney & Bourke and Kate Spade being underrated.  I have both types of bags, and they're very good quality...especially Dooney & Bourke.  Great leather and sturdy!  Also, as far as totes, LL Bean have great totes...the classic canvas, of course...but, also really nice leather ones.  Lands' End also have nice totes.  I think LL Bean still makes them in Maine.


yes, I agree. LLBean has a nice leather quality handbag I just noticed. 
And AWL from Dooney


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am really enjoying my J Crew Brompton Hobo. It is just as nice, and in some cases nicer, than many of my more expensive bags. I have heard some knocks on their bags, but my experience is great so far. The leather is thick and beautiful, and the construction is excellent.


----------



## handbag*girl

I love my LV's but have fallen in love with MZ Wallace for Everyday. A great looking bag that will take a beating. I love all the pockets / compartments.


----------



## haha100

merika said:


> My poor Dooneys. Stand up to all this awful Connecticut weather with nary a stain.


 I agree. Dooney all the way.


----------



## LuvAllBags

handbag*girl said:


> I love my LV's but have fallen in love with MZ Wallace for Everyday. A great looking bag that will take a beating. I love all the pockets / compartments.



Agree with this too. I adore MZW.


----------



## haha100

oceansportrait said:


> *Roots*.
> 
> It's a shame because Canadians are really in tune to them & know their quality so they're really popular, but once you cross the border into the U.S., I hardly see anyone with Roots bags. Their leather is AMAZING. I couldn't believe it when I first touched it because for their price range (retail $200-300, with 25% off sales every now and then) is really cheap for what you're getting.


 As a Canuck girl, I have to give a shout out to Roots. Beautiful leather. My go to bag(s) for day. They really take a beating and just get better with age.


----------



## Etincelle

Velvetine. Love most of the styles, rock but still feminine and the leather is yummy! I kind of like the fact that it's underrated tho, to be honest, it makes me feel unique


----------



## nafrate

J. Crew for sure! I have several of their bags and love them all.


----------



## IFFAH

There's too many I like and one of them is Anteprima. They have great designs, original in ideas especially the Wire bags. EthanK clutches are my faves all along. Great alternatives to Bottega Veneta Knot & Judith Leiber.


----------



## iluvkst

merika said:


> My poor Dooneys.  Stand up to all this awful Connecticut weather with nary a stain.


 
I Love Dooneys because they are so durable.


----------



## songofthesea

i have a new christopher.kon bag that is gorgeous. the leather is amazing and the hardware is great, too...it's so well made and very spacious...my sa at neiman's showed it to me and didn't tell me either the cost or name of the bag and i thought it was beautiful...when she told me it was 348.00 i couldn't believe it!


----------



## curry1977

tizianafausti.com/media/catalog/product/cache/3/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/9/9/9980002352622.jpg I just bought a HTC bag, Hollywwod Trading company! arrives in 2-3 days! cant wait, i saw these bags on internet, yoox and others and then one week ogo a saw a woman with an HTC bag and it was so stunning! I found at tizianafausti.com

http://www.tizianafausti.com/bag-century-ethnic.html this one!


----------



## Serina

Accessorice occationally has some beaded party clutches that are gorgeous...  Got one there a few years back for like 20$. Never used it though because its small and has a magnet closing that doesnt do the content any favors. Ive hanged it on my pursehooks on my wall for decoration


----------



## Chic Chicky

elmel said:


> Inspired by the thread about which bags you hate that everyone loves, let's do the opposite. What do you think are the most overlooked bags that you absolutely love????


 

My Goldpfeil Kelly Bag!


----------



## LVnewbie80

My everyday bag, Braun Buffel Lapel80! It's like what their slogan implies, "Functional Luxury".


----------



## ValentineNicole

LVnewbie80 said:
			
		

> My everyday bag, Braun Buffel Lapel80! It's like what their slogan implies, "Functional Luxury".



I have a yellow bag by that company that I love!!! This is the first time I've heard someone mention it


----------



## papertiger

IFFAH said:


> There's too many I like and one of them is *Anteprima*. They have great designs, original in ideas especially the Wire bags. EthanK clutches are my faves all along. Great alternatives to Bottega Veneta Knot & Judith Leiber.



I don't know their bags so much but I have a fabulous fur scarf from them that I felt guilty about when I first bought it because it was quite expensive but now I am so glad I went with my heart, it's amazing looking and great quality.


----------



## dcooney4

For me I would say MZ Wallace and Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## newsophialover

is anyone familiar with radley london? i love the cute designs. love the details. love the colors. love the leather. i think it's underrated.


----------



## memobag1

Longchamp!  I have taken my bag traveling in bad weather and it still looks great!


----------



## dyyong

Loewe


----------



## Candice0985

Reed Krakoff- I have loved this brand since it came out, great quality and less expensive then other designers. I just bought my first bag "the boxer" and it's awesome! quality compares to my leather Prada bags

the clothing is great too! wearable and goes with everything!


----------



## misslv

Love Koala Wallet in Hotpink Monogram Vernis the best. The design and colour are so pretty, just cannot understand why they discontinued? Unfortunately mine got stolen in zouk last yr


----------



## Esquared72

Candice0985 said:


> Reed Krakoff- I have loved this brand since it came out, great quality and less expensive then other designers. I just bought my first bag "the boxer" and it's awesome! quality compares to my leather Prada bags
> 
> the clothing is great too! wearable and goes with everything!



I second Reed Krakoff - the craftsmanship and leather on these bags are amazing.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I just got a bag at DSW called the Audrey Brooke Paramount Satchel and I love it! I can tell this one will be one of my favorites.  And everyone who has seen it has asked me where I got it, then gasped when I tell them, then gasped again when I tell them how little I paid.  Truly beautiful leather and very well thought out design.


----------



## mwu9120

Emma Fox and Deux Lux. I never heard of them until I started browsing TJ Max. I am showered with compliments on those bags by strangers and coworkers who think they are more expensive bags.


----------



## LynxR

A small B. Makowsky  Dakota crossbody in black.

I bought it for less than $100 from amazon a couple years ago, and it has turned out to be the most functional little bag ever. It fits a surprisingly large amount of stuff - sunglasses, a small umbrella, full size wallet in a zippered pocket, several open pockets inside for small things like lipstick, keys, a cellphone pocket on the outside in the back, zippered pockets on the front. 

The leather, glove tanned, is surprisingly good quality too. It's so easy to reach inside to get the stuff out. Yet the magnetic closure is strong and feels very secure.

I have some "fancier" bags but I keep reaching for this one over and over.


----------



## jules 8

mwu9120 said:


> Emma Fox and Deux Lux. I never heard of them until I started browsing TJ Max. I am showered with compliments on those bags by strangers and coworkers who think they are more expensive bags.



+1, i love the bags at t.j. maxx


----------



## brainstorm

Vintage Dooney & Bourke (90's and older) through and through. They have beautiful and quality craftsmanship, that all-weather leather isn't a joke and lives up to its name. 

The newer D&Bs I can live withouth, however. Just not the same as their vintage stuff!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Cole Haan. I think their leather is very good for the price point. Too bad they are not readily available in where I am.


----------



## marykate81

DKNY


----------



## Panders77

haha100 said:


> I agree. Dooney all the way.



I agree!  Dooney & Bourke love the All Weather Leather, Dillen II leather and that wonderful Florentine leather!  Love the coated cotton too!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Another vote for MZ Wallace. I've suddenly become an evangelist! When did that happen?


----------



## brainstorm

I was just skimming through and saw that folks mentioned Roots! Yes! 

It's a Canadian brand, but boy, their leather is thick and supple. They've also got great classic designs. 

Another one is Hobo International! Great buckets and backpacks!


----------



## dooneybaby

Coach and Dooney all leather bags. I'm very rough on my handbags, so I try not to use my fabric and coated canvas ones too much. But my all leather Coach and Dooney bags have stood up over the test of time.


----------



## brainstorm

dooneybaby said:


> Coach and Dooney all leather bags. I'm very rough on my handbags, so I try not to use my fabric and coated canvas ones too much. But my all leather Coach and Dooney bags have stood up over the test of time.



Yes, I totally agree about both! (I already mentioned my love for D&Bs), but the vintage Coach bags are so classic, especially the Bonnie Cashin bags with that brass clasp!


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Emma Fox and Dooney & Burke


----------



## faultlessaplomb

I think Coach is very good quality but lately their branding has been a bit diluted by over-exposure. I like this season's designs better.

Cole-Haan is great quality but the designs are a bit so-so.

I'm going to say Longchamp, and Liebeskind. Liebeskind is a German brand and the name is kinda cringey - it means lovechild - but the leather is very soft and the bags are pleasingly slouchy.


----------



## enno0287

Cole Haan of course!
and not to forget Fossil and Braun Buffel...


----------



## newsophialover

Another vote for Cole Haan! They have amazing leather.

I'm wearing underrated Cole Haan purse and underrated Clarks boots today.  Love them.


----------



## Tebus

NamkhaDrolma said:
			
		

> Another vote for MZ Wallace. I've suddenly become an evangelist! When did that happen?



MZ Wallace for me too! So practical and beautiful!


----------



## boxermom

I have a lot of Cole Haan shoes and always was tempted to buy one of their bags. Hmmmm....

Once had a Nine West bag in the best seafoam color--people constantly complimented me on that bag.


----------



## NVSinRVA

MZ Wallace and Longchamp


----------



## redskynight

newsophialover said:


> Another vote for Cole Haan! They have amazing leather.
> 
> I'm wearing underrated Cole Haan purse and underrated Clarks boots today.  Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1980890



Nice bag!!! I love Clarks shoes, too.


----------



## Bratty1919

Marc by Marc Jacobs! Some of their leather bags are really wonderful!


----------



## newsophialover

redskynight said:


> Nice bag!!! I love Clarks shoes, too.



Thank you!  Aren't they just really comfy!


----------



## Serina

Lancel..


----------



## Serina

Bratty1919 said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs! Some of their leather bags are really wonderful!



Where do you live? Where I live MBMJ and Mulberry is the uniform. My 2 first nice bags were MBMJ. Sadly they both broke, one after two weeks (peeling) and the turnlock broke on the other one. Got my money back because the bag was obviously babied to pieces aside from the broken turnlock.


----------



## Bratty1919

Serina said:


> Where do you live? Where I live MBMJ and Mulberry is the uniform. My 2 first nice bags were MBMJ. Sadly they both broke, one after two weeks (peeling) and the turnlock broke on the other one. Got my money back because the bag was obviously babied to pieces aside from the broken turnlock.



Well, excuse me!
I thought this thread was for expressing opinions, not insulting or arguing with people. My bad!


----------



## littlerock

Serina said:


> Where do you live? Where I live MBMJ and Mulberry is the uniform. My 2 first nice bags were MBMJ. Sadly they both broke, one after two weeks (peeling) and the turnlock broke on the other one. Got my money back because the bag was obviously babied to pieces aside from the broken turnlock.





Bratty1919 said:


> Well, excuse me!
> I thought this thread was for expressing opinions, not insulting or arguing with people. My bad!



I think this is a misunderstanding, not meant to be insulting. I think Serina is genuinely curious as to where you live because those brands are so widely used where she lives.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I second, third, fourth, and so on for Dooney and Bourke. They are virtually indestructible and so pretty and fun. The leathers that they use are Devine. I think they have to be one if THE MOST underrated bag designers out there


----------



## jailnurse93

Two brands that don't get nearly enough recognition at tPF--Frye handbags and Lucky Brand handbags.


----------



## Serina

Bratty1919 said:


> Well, excuse me!
> I thought this thread was for expressing opinions, not insulting or arguing with people. My bad!



How was that insulting? I merely asked because I find I see MBMJ everywhere... ergo: not underrated. A lot of people LOVE them.


----------



## Serina

littlerock said:


> I think this is a misunderstanding, not meant to be insulting. I think Serina is genuinely curious as to where you live because those brands are so widely used where she lives.



TY Littlerock... that is what I meant


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Christopher Kon for sure! The woven leather is amazing! I wish they weren't so hard to find.


----------



## QueenLouis

Frye!


----------



## Julija

Reed Krakoff and Linea Pelle!
Love both brands, Reed Krakoff has amazing designs, leathers, colors, he has it all  
Linea Pelle: amazing thick leather for a contemporary designer and their price point.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Kate Spade for me.
My Chanels and LV are collecting dust in the closet, my Kate Spades are my go to bags for now.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Adding Smythson to this list.


----------



## CanadianGal

Tom Ford. I have 2. The leather and craftsmanship are amazing.


----------



## fatsimax

farah01 said:


> Grocery bags...lol.  They really get the job done!


Hahahaha


----------



## Icingsugar

DAME VIVIENNE WESTWOOD


I own 3 handbags, 2 tote bags, a purse etc ...very obsessed

I especially love her tartan bags...they surely make even the most prim and proper girl feel.like storming parliament with a bayonette and chaining herself to a fence...

Here is my newest addition to my VWcollection

http://postimg.org/image/ynvf6c7ml/


----------



## RainingRoses

Brahmin.  They wear and wear and wear.


----------



## friponne

Icingsugar said:


> DAME VIVIENNE WESTWOOD
> 
> 
> I own 3 handbags, 2 tote bags, a purse etc ...very obsessed
> 
> I especially love her tartan bags...they surely make even the most prim and proper girl feel.like storming parliament with a bayonette and chaining herself to a fence...


Big fan of the Dame here too!!   (don't have any bags yet though)

---
Delveaux - still quite undarrated. Mind you, they're coming in from the cold - i predict in a year or so they'll be the next Céline so grab yours while you can.


----------



## Fimpagebag

La Tour Eiffel. I have two that I absolutely love. One in yellow epi and a signature brown shoulder bag. Love the construction, their durability, and style.


----------



## sallyca

M0851

they are amazing bags and way underrated


----------



## Masteryoda

Tignanello...they wear really well. I have one in metallic leather and I do not baby it and it still looks new. Many styles r reasonable in price and can b found on sale/clearance frequently. Also American West bags. They're really well made tough bags with a real country feel to them...the one I have is not made in China either...it was made in Paraguay I think and made by hand. Beautiful designs!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reed Krakoff, Roots, Knomo, Mandarina Duck.


----------



## MoSoupy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Christopher Kon for sure! The woven leather is amazing! I wish they weren't so hard to find.



I agree! I love my 2 woven Christopher Kons as much as my 2 Bottega Venetas. They're well-made with beautiful leather but much easier on the wallet!


----------



## boomie

A small navy Hayden Harnett canvas tote...resembles a little Longchamp. It's so cute and holds a lot. It has leather trim also, which I just love, and small side pockets.


----------



## apurselover

FillerAve said:


> My double handle Dooney. Dooney doesnt get much love on these forums... but they are uber durable and it has quickly become my go to bag for daily activities. All the other bags i have bought (most of which were way more expensive) end up being ruined because I end up being careless with how I treat my bags when out. I need a bag that can handle my drop-it-on-the-floor-wear-it-when-it-rains self






LifeInProgress said:


> I'm so glad that other people feel this way too- Dooney and Burke is so under appreciated. But I love them! My first kinda designer bag was Dooney and it's still amazing!



I totally agree. I'm pretty new to TPF, and I was really shocked at the lack of love/recognition for Dooney and Burke. The bags are beautiful and durable...the craftsmanship and attention to detail is awesome. Oh and the leather, thick and luscious. Dooney was my 1st designer bag years ago, and they've had my heart ever since.


----------



## Love Of My Life

VBH clutches.. some very pretty colors & interesting skins that are well done


----------



## Phiomega

Diane von Furstenberg - the DvF 440 top handle satchel is a beautiful functional bag, bought it and has been unable to switch to other work bag for two weeks (I.e. I usually change my bag everyday)...


----------



## tanya devi

Lauren Merkin bags are wonderful!! Most people only know her for the amazing clutches but I have a few of the larger versions that hold up well, are reasonably priced and timeless in shape


----------



## peachylv

Tiffany and Loewe


----------



## Coach Lover Too

apurselover said:


> I totally agree. I'm pretty new to TPF, and I was really shocked at the lack of love/recognition for Dooney and Burke. The bags are beautiful and durable...the craftsmanship and attention to detail is awesome. Oh and the leather, thick and luscious. Dooney was my 1st designer bag years ago, and they've had my heart ever since.



_ I love some of their bags too, it's just I can't seem to overlook the little duck emblem for some reason, and I wish the lining were different colors. Love the leather though!_


----------



## Bagz Lover

Gabs bags. Simply love the creativity behind the 'transformation' theme and IMO reasonably priced for leather bags. There are some YouTube videos showing how the bag may be transform into other shapes which were pretty entertaining as well.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Liebskind leather bags are smooshy and wonderful!! And Furla Candy bags are fun and easy to take care of.


----------



## Pomba

Loewe Amazona is a relief to carry as not very recognizable as the high end brand it is thus, non-intimidating and low profile...for now.

On the lower end, I was in a Roots store killing time and have to say I was surprised that their bags were on par with the quality of my Amazona and a fraction of  the price!  I didnt get one but will consider if I need a beater bag.


----------



## QTbebe

balenciaga


----------



## pandorabox

Pomba said:


> Loewe Amazona is a relief to carry as not very recognizable as the high end brand it is thus, non-intimidating and low profile...for now.
> 
> 
> 
> On the lower end, I was in a Roots store killing time and have to say I was surprised that their bags were on par with the quality of my Amazona and a fraction of  the price!  I didnt get one but will consider if I need a beater bag.




The Loewe ones looks amazing. Have not seen one IRL yet. I think Brahmin is pretty underrated. They are awesome bags. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Fimpagebag

Franco Sarto. Of all my bags, my Sartos are the ones that always get the most compliments.


----------



## murt

Vintage Coach - all of the Bonnie Cashin designs. I also love the designs Cashin did in the '70s for Meyers.


----------



## vink

Le sportsac  I'm loving their tote now. When you find the right print and the right style, it's a god-send.


----------



## coleigh

Furla


----------



## plumaplomb

Lesportsac -- indestructible and some of the prints are so fun.  I have a Le Pliage but using my Lesportsac Cottage Garden Every Girl Tote really cheers me up!!


----------



## lenarmc

I bought a Lucky bag, and the leather was phenomenal.  I didn't even know that they made handbags until I saw them at Marshall's.

Kenneth Cole (not the Reaction label).  I own a few, and they are amazing.


----------



## ForeverInPink

Smythson. I recently got the Nancy hobo in black (50% off post New Year's sale!) and it is beyond delicious, the leather is so soft and smooshy and the purple satin lining is TDF. I'm new to this forum but if I can figure out how to post pics soon I will.


----------



## ladakini

ForeverInPink said:


> Smythson. I recently got the Nancy hobo in black (50% off post New Year's sale!) and it is beyond delicious, the leather is so soft and smooshy and the purple satin lining is TDF. I'm new to this forum but if I can figure out how to post pics soon I will.



I so agree! The local Smythson store closed but before it did, I picked up some amazing pieces. Here's my Nancy bag (left). Just luscious.


----------



## RainingRoses

Brahmin.  Especially the mini Arno.  I seem to choose them again and again. My LBB default is a black mini Arno.

https://tinyurl.com/lq6hmma


----------



## ForeverInPink

ladakini said:


> I so agree! The local Smythson store closed but before it did, I picked up some amazing pieces. Here's my Nancy bag (left). Just luscious.




Always nice to meet a fellow Smythson lover! I adore your bag. Here are some pics of mine:


----------



## neeco

I am not really one for fabric bags, however, my two Dooney & Bourke Cabriolet bags...my, oh my! They have both been virtually indestructible, especially considering that they have both travelled several thousand miles and been abused a wee bit. Other than that, I love, love, love vintage Coach.


----------



## pandorabox

ForeverInPink said:


> Always nice to meet a fellow Smythson lover! I adore your bag. Here are some pics of mine:
> 
> View attachment 2528735
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528736




That looks lovely. I adore the single strap. Is the leather soft? It looks it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ForeverInPink

pandorabox said:


> That looks lovely. I adore the single strap. Is the leather soft? It looks it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks *Pandorabox*, the leather is TDF!!! I replied to your PM, did you get it?


----------



## ladakini

ForeverInPink said:


> Always nice to meet a fellow Smythson lover! I adore your bag. Here are some pics of mine:
> 
> View attachment 2528735
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528736


That is just TDF. And I can just imagine that leather. Now I am craving another...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Max Mara. Beautiful bags, made in Italy, and very good quality. The price is also good compared to other high-end designer's bags. I only have one now but plan to buy more.


----------



## hlia

Moschino, Lovcat, Miu Miu


----------



## Gina212

Kate Spade, hands down. I love their colorful designs. As much as I covet a pink Chanel flap bag I know how dirty I get my purses and Kate Spade is such a great alternative. IMO


----------



## darcy-0702

OrYANY. This brand has such unique styles that you won't see on every other person. Substantial, quality leathers and beautiful colors.


----------



## sthrncin

Linea Pelle, I have several bags and wallets. The softest leather you could ever imagine. I love them!


----------



## BAGDUO

After much research it appears Longchamp bags offer a quality product at an affordable price. Their bags are sooooo practical, stylish & not too trendy. An iconic bag for a much less than iconic price &#128081;


----------



## misskris03

Pomba said:


> Loewe Amazona is a relief to carry as not very recognizable as the high end brand it is thus, non-intimidating and low profile...for now.
> 
> On the lower end, I was in a Roots store killing time and have to say I was surprised that their bags were on par with the quality of my Amazona and a fraction of  the price!  I didnt get one but will consider if I need a beater bag.



Wow! I'd never heard of Loewe Amazona before--those are some beautiful bags.


----------



## misskris03

neeco said:


> I am not really one for fabric bags, however, my two Dooney & Bourke Cabriolet bags...my, oh my! They have both been virtually indestructible, especially considering that they have both travelled several thousand miles and been abused a wee bit./



I've had a cabriolet bag since 1998 and it's been abused horribly & still looks decent. Not the most exciting bag I own, but by far the sturdiest.


----------



## Dearest girl

Balenciaga city bag.


----------



## GGspice25

Prada Vit. Daino satchel


----------



## jess236

Longchamp Planetes...love it! it's lightweight, easy to get into, no-worries, great value for the price, and stylish...I wear it more than any other bag.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Longchamp leather bags, they are fantastic!!


----------



## HavPlenty

My black Coach Daisy tote. It was less than $100 on the Coach Factory website and it's the most functional tote I own. It has large pockets on the inside and outside and it's big enough to handle my 13 inch laptop.


----------



## ForeverInPink

Also in addition to Smythson: Piero Guidi, Tano, Marni, Moreau and Dries Van Noten.


----------



## Sonjana

I really love my navy blue (light gold hardware) Rebecca Minkoff 'Swing' Bag.  I know she is a popular designer but, I feel this is one of her underrated styles.


----------



## princess_xoxo

Nicole Lee Café Paris Satchel.

I purchased it a few years ago for a steal and still love it.


----------



## LVk8

I love Milly clutches.  They're adorable!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Rabeanco bags -- great quality leather bags, materials sourced from Europe and price that won't burn a hole in your pocket


----------



## mothbeast

49 sq miles- amazing leathers and superb construction


----------



## Compass Rose

Kooba at the moment......since it has all but dropped off the radar and yet has gotten much better.


----------



## Precious84

The Gucci Imprime tote in GG canvas. It was more or less $700 when we bought it at a Gucci boutique in Vegas. It's more or less $800 now. The canvas is water resistant and is roomy with a zipper and a big inner pocket. It's underrated compared to most Gucci bags but I love it.


----------



## RainingRoses

princess_xoxo said:


> Nicole Lee Café Paris Satchel.
> 
> I purchased it a few years ago for a steal and still love it.
> 
> View attachment 2564254


I almost purchased this purse a while ago, and I still regret not getting it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Asphodel

Foley and Corrina


----------



## Asphodel

babydoll9 said:


> foley and corrina


----------



## soonergirl

Brahmin definitely. I have owned about 30 and even the oldest and most used still look great. They have colors and styles to fit almost everyone - there is so much more available than their signature melbourne. As far as I can tell, they haven't started cutting corners yet like so many other manufacturers. I love that they put feet on almost all of their bags - it makes them so much more durable.


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Anya Hindmarch for sure. Not sure if it's because I love in the US so they are not as popular here as they would be in England but they are the best. The leather is something else


----------



## antschulina

I would say Gerard Darel. They have a great quality for a great price! I love them!


----------



## jorton

I love Deux Lux bags and I think they are so underrated! They are so unique and stylish, and they make tons of different colors and styles. They are made really well and last for years without a lot of signs of wear. I own three Deux Lux bags


----------



## Tuned83

BagAddict4Ever said:


> Anya Hindmarch for sure. Not sure if it's because I love in the US so they are not as popular here as they would be in England but they are the best. The leather is something else


Love my anya bags too, I live in the uk and the brand is not massively popular here either. Not like chanel or LV. I don't think that's a bad thing though, more for me


----------



## Rocket_girl

BagAddict4Ever said:


> Anya Hindmarch for sure. Not sure if it's because I love in the US so they are not as popular here as they would be in England but they are the best. The leather is something else



Hindmarch leather is the best I own. Better than Givenchy Pandora, vintage Chanel bucket, Ferragamo Sofia, and many others. The Hindmarch leather blows them all away...


----------



## mewt

rabeanco. now that I've lived with one for nearly a month, using it every day rain or shine (and there's been a lot of rain... poor bag), I can attest to its durability and succulent leather. the smell still makes me swoon and I reach for it all the time even when I don't need it. just to hold it, because it's sooo soft and delicious!







honestly I know it is not a huge brand name but I would pick it any day over most of the other big brands, money aside. this bag is just so perfect for me.


----------



## catsinthebag

Rocket_girl said:


> Hindmarch leather is the best I own. Better than Givenchy Pandora, vintage Chanel bucket, Ferragamo Sofia, and many others. The Hindmarch leather blows them all away...





Tuned83 said:


> Love my anya bags too, I live in the uk and the brand is not massively popular here either. Not like chanel or LV. I don't think that's a bad thing though, more for me





BagAddict4Ever said:


> Anya Hindmarch for sure. Not sure if it's because I love in the US so they are not as popular here as they would be in England but they are the best. The leather is something else



I am so glad to see a few other Anya lovers here! I only have one -- a black Ebury with a green strap -- but it is one of my most used bags. I've only ever seen one or two other Anya bags here in the Boston area, which is good news/bad news. But I have been asked about my bag a LOT, since it's eye-catching and no one recognizes the brand. And the leather is fabulous -- shortly after I got my Ebury, I sold my Prada Saf Lux with no regrets.


----------



## panduhbear

le tanneur

craftsmanship:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnJ_bDWKkQc


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

catsinthebag said:


> I am so glad to see a few other Anya lovers here! I only have one -- a black Ebury with a green strap -- but it is one of my most used bags. I've only ever seen one or two other Anya bags here in the Boston area, which is good news/bad news. But I have been asked about my bag a LOT, since it's eye-catching and no one recognizes the brand. And the leather is fabulous -- shortly after I got my Ebury, I sold my Prada Saf Lux with no regrets.



I know I have the rhodes bucket bag and a mini bag I forgot what it's called right now but they are just the best. The price point is decent and the leather is better then many designers out there that cost twice as much.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MZ Wallace and Henri Bendel. Bendel bags are really well made.


----------



## amanda.ed

I love canvas bags. They are light weight, easy to wash and very handy to carry important essentials.

My favorite is http://nomadessentials.com.au/products/short-walk-tote-bag/ bought about 4-5 months back and it is my best travel companion. Fits in a bottle of water, my camera, wallet and other essentials.


----------



## LVk8

I also love tote bags.  I have two - one that is loved by many (LV NF GM) and a second smaller underrated Kate Spade tote that I think is amazingness.  I think it might actually be made with PVC and not even canvas but I don't care because I love it.  Navy/white nautical stripe pattern, highly durable and extremely weather resistant.  Easily fits a laptop with extra room to spare.  Purchased inexpensively during a Kate Spade surprise sale about a year or two ago when I was looking for a beach bag.  Here is a modeling pic with my fav furball


----------



## Rangiroa

Seem to recall a brand called Comtesse which has exceptional quality and workmanship, and was the Hermes of the 80s in terms of prestige, somehow this brand has slipped into anonymity these days but according to online info, it is still being made in Germany, wonder what happened?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Franco Sarto. Love his  bags and their variety of styles. As you can see...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Photos to accompany previous post...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Next one, Bowery Hobo


----------



## Fimpagebag

Rhumba Croc Dixon Satchel


----------



## Fimpagebag

La Fayetteville burgundy Hobo


----------



## slowlikehoney

Fimpagebag said:


> Photos to accompany previous post...




This would be a great summer bag! Love that!


----------



## Fimpagebag

slowlikehoney said:


> This would be a great summer bag! Love that!



Thank you! It's surprisingly substantial for a straw bag. It's lined with leather trim and easily accommodates all the essentials I carry in my larger bags. (Sorry to gush, but I never thought I'd be able to find this bag after it sold out last year!)


----------



## BewitchedByBags

I have to say Tods. Absolutely love them.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

BewitchedByBags said:


> I have to say Tods. Absolutely love them.


Agree! Tods bags are beautiful, understated and elegant!


----------



## handbag_lover21

Bellarte. I'm not sure if it's underrated or just a new brand.. But they are beautiful and pretty affordable for someone with my budget. Haha


----------



## najse22

My Roberto Uggari. It's a slouchy hobo made from the softest leather. It has helt up really well too!


----------



## najse22

najse22 said:


> My Roberto Uggari. It's a slouchy hobo made from the softest leather. It has helt up really well too!


 
And now I found a picture of the bag:

http://es-la.facebook.com/notes/sho...-pelletteria-martina-a-milano/301833369855999


----------



## isabelangel

Moynat... pure elegance & sophistication


----------



## megustapurses

farah01 said:


> Grocery bags...lol.  They really get the job done!




ahahah! 
Or reusable tote bags &#128527;, durable and Eco friendly &#9996;&#65039;.


----------



## 123siah

Henri Bendel bags are amazing! The West 57th line is outstanding and my personal favorite The A-List totes


----------



## Maice

Firstly - Furla Candy bag.  I get why some people would not like it given the material and/or the fact it is see-through.  However, once you feel the bag - it is actually quite sturdy, sturdier than you would think.  It is also hassle-free -- water-proof, and easy to clean.  I just have one, a magnolia-rose/pink croc-embossed variation.


Next - older Prada models.  It seems everyone goes gaga over the saffiano bags (those who are not complaining about its quality anyway), but once older Prada models enter the picture, there is little to no appreciation, other than that from the established Prada experts.  This is strange considering the older models had much better quality, and better craftsmanship, than the new models (like saffiano bags).  It almost seems like people just want the "It" or "in" bag, and it's not about true appreciation of beautiful and quality handbags from a designer/brand.  I am in no way a saffiano hater, since I own one and I still love it as I have not experienced quality issues (yet?).  However, I am sharing my feelings as to why I feel the older Prada models are underrated.


First picture shows my Furla; next pictures show my bags which are older Prada models.  I love how the Pradas have leather lining.  The first two bags are quite similar since they are both from the Prada Berlino leather line.  The last one is my Prada Python/snakeskin bag.


----------



## beadharmony

megustapurses said:


> ahahah!
> Or reusable tote bags &#55357;&#56847;, durable and Eco friendly &#9996;&#65039;.


 
My Safeway reusable, black grocery tote bags. They come in 3 sizes, they work to carry groceries and other stuff I want to haul. LOL But in all seriousnees,  I have a couple of Roots leather tote bags that I love.


----------



## RainingRoses

Well said post.  I love your Candy Bag.  The leather lined Pradas are classics. When it rains, I often carry my indestructible Tiagnanello pebble leather bags.  I don't worry about a big investment, and the pebble leather is truly lovely.


----------



## Maice

RainingRoses said:


> Well said post.  I love your Candy Bag.  The leather lined Pradas are classics. When it rains, I often carry my indestructible Tiagnanello pebble leather bags.  I don't worry about a big investment, and the pebble leather is truly lovely.



I hope I am not being presumptuous in thinking that you were referring to my post? :shame:
Anyway, if you were, thank you very much for your kind words, RainingRoses.


----------



## hira247

catsinthebag said:


> I am so glad to see a few other Anya lovers here! I only have one -- a black Ebury with a green strap -- but it is one of my most used bags. I've only ever seen one or two other Anya bags here in the Boston area, which is good news/bad news. But I have been asked about my bag a LOT, since it's eye-catching and no one recognizes the brand. And the leather is fabulous -- shortly after I got my Ebury, I sold my Prada Saf Lux with no regrets.


Hi 
I really like AH bags too! 
Just a quick question: I've been thinking about getting the Ebury. The only thing is I wasn't sure if it held its shape well (since I'm planning to use it pretty much daily). Also, is the leather durable or so soft that it scratches? I'd really appreciate a real life experience of how well it wears 
I also think Longchamp bags are really practical 
Thank you!


----------



## catsinthebag

hira247 said:


> Hi
> I really like AH bags too!
> Just a quick question: I've been thinking about getting the Ebury. The only thing is I wasn't sure if it held its shape well (since I'm planning to use it pretty much daily). Also, is the leather durable or so soft that it scratches? I'd really appreciate a real life experience of how well it wears
> I also think Longchamp bags are really practical
> Thank you!



I've had my Ebury for about a year. I wear it sporadically (I change my bags a lot depending on my mood and how much I need to carry) but I haven't been easy on it at all. It's been carried in the rain and on crowded public transportation, and it's held up beautifully. Mine is black so it won't show dirt, but the leather doesn't look scratched at all, just maybe a little softer. Here's a recent photo:



As you can see, the leather doesn't remain quite as stiff as, say, the Prada Saffiano -- you can see the bag bends in a little on the sides when it's not full -- but the leather has a sheen to it that feels more luxurious to me than Saf. leather. HTH!


----------



## BewitchedByBags

I love my Tods bags! Totally underrated in the US.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Henri Bendel. Classic, timeless and well made. Love the accessories too.


----------



## hira247

catsinthebag said:


> I've had my Ebury for about a year. I wear it sporadically (I change my bags a lot depending on my mood and how much I need to carry) but I haven't been easy on it at all. It's been carried in the rain and on crowded public transportation, and it's held up beautifully. Mine is black so it won't show dirt, but the leather doesn't look scratched at all, just maybe a little softer. Here's a recent photo:
> View attachment 2608037
> 
> 
> As you can see, the leather doesn't remain quite as stiff as, say, the Prada Saffiano -- you can see the bag bends in a little on the sides when it's not full -- but the leather has a sheen to it that feels more luxurious to me than Saf. leather. HTH!


It still looks amazing! Thank you for your input - I think I might save up for one in grey


----------



## duodavesgirl

bewitchedbybags said:


> i love my tods bags! Totally underrated in the us.



+1


----------



## solange

My darling pulicati got crushed by a heavy public restroom door as I rushed in to change my baby,  and came out looking like this.


----------



## solange




----------



## ElainePG

I know that Rebecca Minkoff is considered a "copycat" designer, and I don't care for many of her bags, but I own two of her *Mini Cupids* and I find them absolutely perfect. I like that this bag can be worn cross body or as a satchel bag. Although it is small, so am I (5' tall) so it is a good size for me; her full-size Cupid looks waaaaay out of proportion on me. As long as I carry my trifold wallet instead of my continental, I can fit everything I need into this bag.


----------



## trendybaggie

Moynat Paris?  

They do beautiful customization too.... my next purchase...

Or perhaps Delaux... but price is quite steep


----------



## frozenyogurt

Erica Anenberg, oryaNY and Danier are luxurious leather bags with really good quality.


----------



## babysunshine

Santa Barbara: the stitching is really well made. Their genuine leather is as good as middle range brands.
Zanellato Postina: handmade in Italy, genuine leather range is as good as the best known brands.Various colours and sizes and styles available. Not everyone knows this brand, it seems. My favourite bag.


----------



## Mariapia

babysunshine said:


> Santa Barbara: the stitching is really well made. Their genuine leather is as good as middle range brands.
> Zanellato Postina: handmade in Italy, genuine leather range is as good as the best known brands.Various colours and sizes and styles available. Not everyone knows this brand, it seems. My favourite bag.




Zanellato Postina is a wonderful bag!
Babysunshine   You beat me to it. I was just about to write about it!


----------



## babysunshine

Mariapia said:


> Zanellato Postina is a wonderful bag!
> Babysunshine   You beat me to it. I was just about to write about it!



Really? You know this brand? I only know of them this June, and now own four of their postinas. So happy to know I am not alone! They don't seem to have a thread on this forum.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

mewt said:


> rabeanco. now that I've lived with one for nearly a month, using it every day rain or shine (and there's been a lot of rain... poor bag), I can attest to its durability and succulent leather. the smell still makes me swoon and I reach for it all the time even when I don't need it. just to hold it, because it's sooo soft and delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly I know it is not a huge brand name but I would pick it any day over most of the other big brands, money aside. this bag is just so perfect for me.



True! ^^)&#128150;


----------



## snsaundersva

Ralph Lauren and London Fog.


----------



## batgirl416

Tod's!!!  especially the Tod's DStyling Bauletto and New Miky


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Most definitely Furla Leather bags. Wish I'd given them a chance sooner. 
Live and learn!


----------



## sev2108

Sophie Hulme - great design


----------



## baglover1973

Rag and bone. Love my pilot bag!


----------



## KaseyHK

Etro


----------



## Tsundere

Furla, Francesco Rogani (a lot of the bags are Hermès look-a-likes, but the quality is insane. Love little artisan designers.  ), Massacessi, Marc Jacobs (never see any MJ bags out here anymore! Ever!!!!!!!)...


----------



## remainsilly

baglover1973 said:


> Rag and bone. Love my pilot bag!



Liked military helmet bag (inspired this design, I think), but didn't have so many pockets. Also, was that green color.
They've improved idea & made a great handbag--nice! 
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## ap.

The Row's Day Luxe Tote


----------



## anitalilac

Hayden Harnett, I just love the Havanas...and their pilot clutches. Could not find anything similar to that in the market. I usually buy used on the bay or bonz....


----------



## nygrl

J.Crew. I bought a plain leather tote last year and have used it in all kinds of weather. It's gotten slouchier, but still looks great. It has a nice vintage look.


----------



## enno0287

For me, currently I'm in love with Fossil (the old models, which have key and hangtag) and Cole Haan
I think, I might love them a little bit more than Coach


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I loooove my two Mulberry Lily's (black and oak), but I rarely see a review or a Youtube video about them and I only saw the model once on the street here in Germany. The leather is just beautiful and the bag is so versatile, can be used more casual crossbody for everyday (in the summertime) and more formal for an evening out as a shoulder bag. It really does fit all my essentials (wallet, phone, tissues, chapstick, keys, sunglasses) and is so lightweight.


----------



## Ludmilla

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I loooove my two Mulberry Lily's (black and oak), but I rarely see a review or a Youtube video about them and I only saw the model once on the street here in Germany. The leather is just beautiful and the bag is so versatile, can be used more casual crossbody for everyday (in the summertime) and more formal for an evening out as a shoulder bag. It really does fit all my essentials (wallet, phone, tissues, chapstick, keys, sunglasses) and is so lightweight.




+1. Mulberries are my favorites, but you don't see them much around here in Germany.


----------



## remainsilly

+2
Love the classic mulbs, especially leather smell.


----------



## jade

I just got a Ferragamo Sofia. Which is lovely and under the radar. 

Another one that just disappeared is the Coach Urbane Shoulder Bag. It is lovely.  I get loads of compliments when she comes out. And a look if surprise that it is Coach. It is a small bit roomy bag that holds it shape well when you stuff it and has lovely pebbled leather.


----------



## Tuned83

All my anya bags, ebury,Gracie, maxi zip, belvedere and snake valerie clutch...all great bags.


----------



## solange

enno0287 said:


> For me, currently I'm in love with Fossil (the old models, which have key and hangtag) and Cole Haan
> I think, I might love them a little bit more than Coach



I &#128147; Cole Haan!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Annabel Ingall Small Isabella totes - I get compliments all the time. I have a neutral and a bright.
Cole Haan - they are getting their style back together. I love the Bethany and Lockhart hobos. Smooshy leather! 
Longchamp leather bags - high quality leather, streamlined style and so lightweight. I love the Quadri and Roseau lines. 
MZ Wallace Jane - my all-time fave bag. Wears like iron, great for any weather, holds a ton without being heavy. I have 6 colors!


----------



## ringslover

Hi Ladies, here's my questions to all of you. I need a very durable, water-proof, spacious, not heavy and zip-top* leather* bag in some really neutral color, that will go with my summer clothes. Something I can carry on my shoulder. Plus it should be something that I will not lose sleep over if it gets scratched. Hopefully something with little metal feet, but not necessarily so. It should go with my summer dresses, capri pants and summer tees. I don't wear black, so I guess black bags are out of question? And tan/brown just doesn't go with my wardrobe colors, because I have a cool coloring (I am a Cool Summer type). I don't need anything expensive or high-end. Basically I need something that will not need me babying it and can take some rough treatment. 
What would you suggest? What kind of leather? What kind of color: beige, gray, or navy or what else? What kind of brand makes really durable, light bags? Anyways, I really hope for your advice. I've looked into Tignanello, their navy leather satchel was nice, light and cute, but the leather seemed sooo soft, almost too soft and on the thinner side. That makes me wonder if it's even waterproof, will it get scratched easily? Should I get Tignanello, Cole Haan, Vince Camuto or should I get an Italian bag instead? I think it's a good thread to ask a question, because I'd like something "underrated", meaning good value at a moderate/low price. Thank you so much to all of you who will answer me! I appreciate your help and your answers!


----------



## Kyokei

I don't own it but I enjoy the Hermes Maxibox a lot.


----------



## TNgypsy

Cuyana tote. I know this sounds nuts but I'm a little LV'd out at the moment and I'm wanting something simple, understated and practical. I ordered one last night. I hope I'm in love when it gets here.


----------



## madisonmamaw

i love plume by hermes its so classic and under the radar


----------



## HG2614

artlover said:


> My Luba J. bags.....I just cannot fall out of love.



I was searching luba J and I saw this! I agree... underrated and beautiful bags. Too bad they no longer make them. I got this red (balloon?) bag in 2007, and used it consistently till about 2013. Except for a broken tab on the zipper it still looks beautiful. I love the suede lining and the only way to describe the leather is squishy, soft and supple.. the pic does not do the bag justice.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Oooh, this is a good thread! So many brands I’ve never heard of before. Plenty of window shopping for me to do!


----------



## JenJBS

Fount bags. Full grain leather. Solid brass hardware. Excellent craftsmanship. Made in the USA.


----------



## papertiger

ringslover said:


> Hi Ladies, here's my questions to all of you. I need a very durable, water-proof, spacious, not heavy and zip-top* leather* bag in some really neutral color, that will go with my summer clothes. Something I can carry on my shoulder. Plus it should be something that I will not lose sleep over if it gets scratched. Hopefully something with little metal feet, but not necessarily so. It should go with my summer dresses, capri pants and summer tees. I don't wear black, so I guess black bags are out of question? And tan/brown just doesn't go with my wardrobe colors, because I have a cool coloring (I am a Cool Summer type). I don't need anything expensive or high-end. Basically I need something that will not need me babying it and can take some rough treatment.
> What would you suggest? What kind of leather? What kind of color: beige, gray, or navy or what else? What kind of brand makes really durable, light bags? Anyways, I really hope for your advice. I've looked into Tignanello, their navy leather satchel was nice, light and cute, but the leather seemed sooo soft, almost too soft and on the thinner side. That makes me wonder if it's even waterproof, will it get scratched easily? Should I get Tignanello, Cole Haan, Vince Camuto or should I get an Italian bag instead? I think it's a good thread to ask a question, because I'd like something "underrated", meaning good value at a moderate/low price. Thank you so much to all of you who will answer me! I appreciate your help and your answers!



Maybe start a new thread, there are people who love to help but they won't see your post on here.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Underrated bag...Mini Fendi By the Way bag.  People don't really talk about this bag when they talk about Fendi, but it is one of my favorite bags from them.  It deserves more love than it gets.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Just ordered the Fossil Kinley Satchel with a 30% off code! I have this bag in two other versions (small crossbody and large crossbody with no top handle), and I absolutely love it. I can't wait for my new bag to come in! It was only $70 with tax.


----------



## B4GBuff

Mine would be Brahmin brand bags. Not very well known, in the price range of upper end Coach bags. Quality is top notch and their leather embossing (croc, python etc) are better than most luxury brands.


----------



## Amazona

Kipling is one of those brands that, to many, only mean slouchy backpacks (everyone and their mother had in the 90's,) or cool pencil pouches. Their items are actually very well thought out, the quality is great and the styles are pretty timeless. I have several Kipling bags and they are not going anywhere.


----------



## Nessa60

I also think Hayden Harnett and  Mulberry are underrated.


----------



## Jess T.

If you like woven leather bags, Elliott Lucca has some really nice and quite practical bags that can be had on ebay for ridiculous pittances. Great value for the money.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Bulgari bags. My gosh their leathers and colors are gorgeous!


----------



## Joule

I'm shocked Alaïa bags aren't more popular. I only have one, but it's exquisite.


----------



## 880

Hermes Victoria 35. I have two, in ebene and etoupe and they are stellar workhorse, under the radar bags.


----------



## Yuki85

I would say: „the Marc Jacobs Tote bag“ it is even better than the speedys as work bag!!


----------



## Danzie89

My Roots saddle bag with vegetable tanned leather is a serious favorite of mine! Purchased in Montreal.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Danzie89 said:


> My Roots saddle bag with vegetable tanned leather is a serious favorite of mine! Purchased in Montreal.


I love roots and madwell leather bags. Great quality and they have lasted me years.


----------



## Danzie89

hollieplus2 said:


> I love roots and madwell leather bags. Great quality and they have lasted me years.



I’ve never tried a madwell bag, but I LOVE Roots. Their leather and craftsmanship are so underrated.


----------



## dangerouscurves

It would be my Mini Fendi Chameleon. This bag is about 8 years old and it looks as good as when it was brand new. I love that the logo is integrated on the handles and that the shape that is slouchy and rigid at the same time.


----------



## More bags

dangerouscurves said:


> It would be my Mini Fendi Chameleon. This bag is about 8 years old and it looks as good as when it was brand new. I love that the logo is integrated on the handles and that the shape that is slouchy and rigid at the same time.
> View attachment 5165480


I always loved the look of this style - yours is beautifu!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

JenJBS said:


> Fount bags. Full grain leather. Solid brass hardware. Excellent craftsmanship. Made in the USA.



Oh wow!  I'd never heard of Fount before.   If their leather is as nice as their clean lines and minimal branding, I'm a new fan.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## JenJBS

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh wow!  I'd never heard of Fount before.   If their leather is as nice as their clean lines and minimal branding, I'm a new fan.  Thanks for the recommendation.



The leather is extraordinary!     You're very welcome!


----------



## dangerouscurves

More bags said:


> I always loved the look of this style - yours is beautifu!


thank you!


----------



## starz1

I love my black balenciaga weekender


----------



## coffee2go

I would say most of the styles I have in my collection are quite underrated, I prefer subtle branding, so to start:
- my latest addition to the collection is Lanvin hobo bag, such a functional


- MaxMara Whitney bag, I have it both in small and medium size
- Fendi WOC, a great alternative to YSL or Chanel WOC


- Alaia bags, I have two, one is Cecile bag, similar to one Karlie Kloss is wearing in this picture, another one is a bucket style bag



- Valextra bags, the one I have is Iside mini, but I’m lasting over Triennale bag too

Another brand I like very much is Celine, especially Philo era, I have both micro belt bag and small cabas phantom, but these styles are much more popular than the ones mentioned above


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jimmy Choo - gorgeous designs and excellent quality! I have no idea why the shoes are beloved and the bags get ignored.


----------



## ILP

*Ferragamo* is under appreciated in the US (probably because they are not gifted to influencers).  Much more popular in Europe and Asia. Their bags are impeccably constructed and leather lined.  I have three (Margot, Letty and Gancini camera bag) and each one is beautifully made and of the highest quality.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

1. As I understand it, Bally is more popular in Europe and Japan than it is in the States.  My first Bally bag is soon to arrive in the mail, and I am really excited.

2. I am on a one-person quest to make felted wool bags a thing on TPF.  More affordable, no obnoxious branding or classism, a wide range of designs from minimalist to elaborate, lightweight, an accessible market for small-business artisans, and the animal doesn't have to die.  Win win win win win.


----------



## Katinahat

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Just ordered the Fossil Kinley Satchel with a 30% off code! I have this bag in two other versions (small crossbody and large crossbody with no top handle), and I absolutely love it. I can't wait for my new bag to come in! It was only $70 with tax.
> View attachment 4921202


Love this bag. Fossil was one of the first bag makes I bought myself in my late 20s early 30s along with Radley before moving onto other brands. Both really well made bags.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

I one million percent endorse the Ferragamo post by @ILP above. I have a medium Studio Bag, and it. is. the. bomb. I use it for work everyday, and haven't stopped using it since I got it in October. It's gorgeous leather, exceptional quality, looks and feels plush and chic, and I just adore it.

Other underrated brands imo include Longchamp (their Roseau line is chic af), and Bulgari (which I've mentioned before).


----------



## Alienza

Tod’s pashmy. Amazingly strong bag with many pockets which is why it is one of my favourite travel bags. I took it camping in the desert and it was covered in sand during a small desert storm. I cleaned the sand off and the bag was still intact. Its durability is on par with LV.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Alienza said:


> Tod’s pashmy. Amazingly strong bag with many pockets which is why it is one of my favourite travel bags. I took it camping in the desert and it was covered in sand during a small desert storm. I cleaned the sand off and the bag was still intact. Its durability is on par with LV.



Wow!  If you took a picture of camping with your Tod's, I hope you will decide to post it in the new Pictures in Adventure Pursing thread.


----------



## Sa26

Here are the bags I find really beautiful but sadly didn’t get that popular or some lost popularity

YSL Sac de Jour. I think it’s a really nice casual bag and the baby size looks really practical plus a a highly durable leather. It’s your nice looking warhorse.

the LV speede and Never full they became so popular at one point that now are underrated  lol. I understand they aren’t the nicest looking bags or won’t stand out when you wear them but they are bags which look like highly needed for airports no ?

it’s the essential airport bag. To throw your iPad, chargers and everything which scares you to get in your suitcase And it’s a bag that you won’t be worrying about it to put in the band or if it gets dirty.


now a bag I loved the look but didn’t get much love with influencers the Dior Caro. I found it like a very nice mixture between the classic flap Chanel and the boy bag. I thought the real crazy famous luxury YouTubers would rave about the Caro but no. 

non of my favorite YouTubers spoke about the Caro, no shea Whitney, no Carol Chan, no Chase Amy non Of my YouTubers I often check cared about the Dior Caro


----------



## Alienza

Claudia Herzog said:


> Wow!  If you took a picture of camping with your Tod's, I hope you will decide to post it in the new Pictures in Adventure Pursing thread.



I can’t find close up photos of the bags, but here they are. The first one is a denim pashmy, riding camel with me on the way to our Bedouin tent in Wadi Rum desert in Jordan. The small desert storm did not happen here but I put this bag on the sand when we were camping in Wadi Rum because our tent has no floor, only sand and old carpets and our sleeping mattress were on the carpets. So my bag was quite dusty after we left Wadi Rum.
The second one is a pashmy diaper bag that I still like to use for travelling because it has many more pockets . I love pockets . The photo is taken at Borobudur Temple in Indonesia. 
I just remembered that I took my LV mahina xs to many holidays with me as well. It is pretty beaten up now but I still love it. The third photo is the mahina xs with me in Delphi, Greece.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Alienza said:


> I can’t find close up photos of the bags, but here they are. The first one is a denim pashmy, riding camel with me on the way to our Bedouin tent in Wadi Rum desert in Jordan. The small desert storm did not happen here but I put this bag on the sand when we were camping in Wadi Rum because our tent has no floor, only sand and old carpets and our sleeping mattress were on the carpets. So my bag was quite dusty after we left Wadi Rum.
> The second one is a pashmy diaper bag that I still like to use for travelling because it has many more pockets . I love pockets . The photo is taken at Borobudur Temple in Indonesia.
> I just remembered that I took my LV mahina xs to many holidays with me as well. It is pretty beaten up now but I still love it. The third photo is the mahina xs with me in Delphi, Greece.
> 
> View attachment 5290416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290418



You are a hero of Adventure Pursing indeed!


----------



## Alienza

Claudia Herzog said:


> You are a hero of Adventure Pursing indeed!


Oh sorry i think the third bag is the mahina solar. I also have mahina xs that i took travelling too but could not find a good photo of it.
Thank you Claudia


----------



## hlh0904

I love all my bags, but I am astounded by the quality of Chloe bags. I purchased 2 Chloe Paddington's and the leather looks like it was just made. I was hooked. They look wonderful and look new.  It motivated me to purchase a Marcie and a Paraty. In gorgeous condition. People really need to know about this leather. So SMOOSHY!


----------

